# Du bist oldschool, wenn...



## Mod2506 (20. März 2008)

Hallo, Liebe Community! 

Als ich letztens mal mit einem Kumpel über die alten Zeiten in WoW geplaudert haben, ist mir eingefallen, dass es doch irgendwann mal so einen Thread wie diesen gab. 
Nach langem durchsuchen des Forums wurde ich irgendwie noch immer nicht fündig, also hab ich mich mal kurzerhand entschlossen, einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also das ganze funktioniert so, ich mach mal den Anfang:

... du für deinen Burg Shadowfang-run unbedingt einen Schamanen als Tank haben willst

...du mit 14 anderen Leuten verzweifelt jemanden gesucht hast, der UBRS aufmachen kann

...wenn du als Krieger 150 mal nach Scholomance gegangen bist, und immer wieder die Quest für das Blut
   abgebrochen hast, weil der Herold das letzte T0-Setteil, deine Stiefel, nicht droppen wollte.


So, freu mich schon auf eure Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (20. März 2008)

wie jetzt? ich verstehe es nicht ganz aber ich versuch ma mein bestes xD:

Du bist oldschool wenn...


1.)  ... du anstatt zu leveln lieber in die höhlen der zeit gehst um dein set zusammen bekommen, und das als schurke.

2.) ... du jemand LEEEEEROOOYY JEEEEEEENKINS rufen hörst und fragst "Wer?"

3.) ... du dich wunderst dass du den letzen boss in MC nicht down bekommst sonder der Kampf kurz vor seinem tot endet und dich danach mit dem ruhestein wegportest


soo hoffe das is richtig so xD


LG


----------



## Scarloc. (20. März 2008)

Du bist old school, wenn..


-du mindest 6 mal mc warst (als hunter oder priest) um dein eqic-quest item zu kriegen
-du dein (60er) epic quest gemacht hast
-dir Ragnaros als last boss (bis patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bekannt ist
-du jemals in tyrs hand gefarmt hast und dich dabei mit ca 5 horde mit-farmern (als hordler) und 7 allis rumgeschlagen hast
-du für dein pvp epic equip/rang 14 equip mehr als 1-2 tage pro teil im bg warst, sondern so um die 5-6 monate

gibt sicher noch viel mehr ^^
gruß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn..

- Du solche Treaths erstellst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sry, aber das musste jetz sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würde dabei gern auf meinen grad geschriebenen guide aufmerksam machen http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=35367 ^^


----------



## Purga (20. März 2008)

Du bist old school, wenn..

... die Orte wie Darkshore, Duskwood, Ironforge oder X-Roads fehlen
... du Angst hast Kopfnuss könnte dich plötzlich doch enttarnen
... Solarplexus dich nicht automatisch aus dem Kampf nimmt und dich das Wundert
... Fear deiner Meinung nach zu schnell bricht
... jeder Stoffi nach Ambush/Thistle Tea/Backstab tod sein sollte
... du glaubst Warlock wäre eine selten gespielte Klasse
... du Renatakis Charm of.... hast
... du Argentumsdämmerung Ehrfürchtig bist
... du als Schurke todstellen vermisst
... du in den Hauptstädten die Hakkarepedemie überlebt hast
... du einen schwarzen Käfer als Reittier hast


----------



## ReWahn (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...

 ... du deine schultern mit dem "chromatischen mantel der dämmerung" verzauberst

 ... du dich immer noch über die kurzen bg wartezeiten wunderst

 ... dein raid gerade loslegen will mit ssc und du schreist "hey, da fehlen doch noch 15!"

 ... du von allen orten im spiel noch die alten (englischen) namen kennst

 ... du bei fraktionen ehrfürchtig bist, die manch anderer spieler gar nicht kennt (stamm der zandalar, 
     brut nozdormus, ...)

mehr fallen mir im moment nicht ein^^


----------



## Technocrat (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn...

...Du world-pvp bei Tarren's Mill und Crossroads gemacht hast, weil es noch keine BGs und Arenen gab.
...Du einen militärischen Rang vor Deinem Namen trägst.
...Du alle Ortsbezeichnungen nur auf Englisch weißt, weil es, als Du sie lerntest, noch keine Eindeutschung 
davon gab.
...Du Dich fragst, was die ganzen Nieten, die nach Boosts schreien, wohl mit WoW gemacht hätten, wenn sie wie Du keinen Boost hätten kriegen können, einfach weil es noch keine Hi-Lvl-Chars gab.


----------



## Ephrâm (20. März 2008)

...du mit 60! (wohlgemerkt 60!) MC, BWL, Naxx, AQ20/40 geraidet hast, um entsprechende Sets zu vervollständigen

...du Magier kanntest, die ihre A-E casten mussten

...Palas imbarer waren, als heutzutage

...Krieger mit Wirbelwind noch alles und jeden umhauen konnten.

...du bei allen Azerothfraktionen mindestens Respektvoll(oder gar Ehrürchtig bist) weil du überall alle Quests gemacht hast, um ein letztes Quäntchen an Gold und Ruf eben ( :-) ) zu bekommen

...du einen Kollegen durch das Kloster ziehen wolltest und dich gewundert hast, dass du maximal 5Elite pullen durftest, weil du sonst gestorben wärst...

...du einer der Paladine gewesen bist, der T-1 NUR zum Raid trug :-P

...dein Bankchar Kernleder und Thorium, bzw Arkanitbarren im überfluss hatte

...die Höhlen der Zeit warst, als sie nur durch einen Exploit erreichbar waren


----------



## Theor80 (20. März 2008)

Das Spiel mag ich^^

Du bist Old School wenn....

-...du noch jeden Abend um 20.00 Uhr auf den Invite zum Astranaar Raid gewartet hast.
-...du damals für T0 DKP ausgeben musstest!
-... du den Schlüssel zu Scholo und UBRS besitzt!
-... du eine [Goldene Perle] für 50g wert hältst.
-... du denkst, Fury Krieger machen keinen DMG.
-... du denkst, Ehreseytem hätte was mit ehrbarem Verhalten zu tun!
-... du deine 3565464 ruchlosen Morde vermisst.


----------



## airace (20. März 2008)

mhh mal überlgen
...du dich weigerst kara zu gehen weil du ja noch garnicht das t3 set hast
...wenn du dick und fett onys großen kopf in die hauptstadt hängst
...du du du... mist das meiste wurde schon gesagt...-_-*


----------



## Lorya (20. März 2008)

.... wenn du gezwungen wirst Holy Priest zu spielen

... und trotz BWL auf Farmstatus, bei Vael wipen


----------



## Xidoni (20. März 2008)

Du bist Old School wenn....

..... du immer noch 10er Imp-Runs aufziehen möchtest um deinen nun 54er Pala die T0 Handschuhe zu Holen.

..... du immer noch denkst das die T0 Handschuhe immer noch BoP sind.

..... du überhaupt noch weist das die T0 Handschuhe mal BoP waren und die Handschuhe vom Pala nur beim          
      Imperator in der BRT Droppten.

..... du, die D1 & D2 Rüstungssets, immer noch T0 & T0,5 nennst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..... du immer gefragt wirst wo den dieser Felwood nun ist.

..... du immer noch Teufelsstoff Farmen gehst.


Mehr Fällt mir auf die schnelle auch nicht ein was hier nicht auch schon mal gesagt wurde.


----------



## Grivok (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool, wenn du keinen beruf ueber 300 hast
... wenn du noch Buecher benutzt um die niedrigen Raenge von Spruechen ab lev 58 zu lernen
... wenn du immer noch Mondstofftaschen benutzt
... wenn du dich wunderst, dass du immer noch EP und kein Gold kriegst obwohl du schon lev 60 bist
... wenn du nen Juwelier nur aus Duesseldorf kennst
... wenn du denkst Adamantit koenne man aus Arkanit herstellen
... wenn dein Tank nur 8K leben hat

edit:

... wenn du regelmaessig PvP machst, weil du angst hast, dass du sonst deinen Titel los bist


----------



## Marishiten (20. März 2008)

Wenn du vor bc BWL MC besucht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder sogar wie ich naxx und aq40 ^^


----------



## Hardnoise (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool wenn..
.. du lange farmen musst fürs epic Mount
.. wenn epics für dich legendär sind
.. du Feuerschutztränke farmen musst
.. es dir Spaß macht immer noch nach 3 Jahren MC/BWL/ZG/AQ zu Raiden..


----------



## Undef (20. März 2008)

schöner Thread, erinnert mich ein wenig an "damals".
leider fällt mir zum Topic nichts mehr ein...


----------



## b1ubb (20. März 2008)

der thread ist einfach nur hammer !!! 
wirklich - sehr sehr guter einfall !!!! gefällt mir sehr gut und ich hab bis jetzt schon sehr lachen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nungut 

Du bist Oldschool, wenn ...
- du noch die 2 Naturresi Trinkets aus Mauradon für AQ40 hast
- du noch nicht geportet wurdest zu MC / BWL 
- deine epics - wirkiche epics waren 
- du an einem tag 1000000 ehre gemacht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- ( jetzt der beste wahahha ) du um 17 Uhr Alterac gegangen bist - um 24 Uhr ausgeloggt hast
dich in der früh eingeloggt hast - und in das selbe Alterac gekommen bist !!!! 
wahahahaha - wie oft ist mir das früher passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oh man das ist echt was - was ich vermisse !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Grivok (20. März 2008)

mir sind gerade noch welche eingefallen
.... wenn du weisst, dass es frueher fastquest als addon gab um den questtext sofort anzuzeigen
...  wenn du die schluessel fuer instanzen auf der bank gelagert hast, weil du nihct genug platz in den rucksaecken hattest
.... wenn du genau aus diesem grund nochmal zurueck musstest, da ALLE den schluessel vergessen haben


----------



## Radängel (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...

....dein Warlock Leder tragen konnte.

....dein Schami nen Krieger im BG mit einem Multi WF Procc zermatscht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theor80 (20. März 2008)

Dazu fällt mir auch noch einer ein:

Du bist oldschool wenn...

-...du stundenlang bei deiner und der gegnerishcen Fraktion bettelst dass sich genug fürs AV anmelden damit du endlich den Ruf für die unaufhaltbare Macht bekommst!
-...du noch weisst, was die "unaufhaltbare Macht" ist^^


----------



## Bartel (20. März 2008)

du bist oldschool

-Deine Rüstung Leuchtet wie ein Sternenfeuer
-Dich wunderst, warum ein Spieler der frisch auf 70 ist nach 2 Tagen Epic hat
-Du für Raids noch 40 Mann zusammensuchst
-Du im PvP vor nem Schami wegrennst, weil er dich Onehitten könnte

@Blubb, jo des mit Alterac ist schon der Hammer


----------



## Ragipopagi (20. März 2008)

du bist oldschool wenn...

... du für holzschlundfeste tagein tagaus ruf farmst damit du den verteidiger dein nennen darfst!


----------



## 999 (20. März 2008)

du noch Drachenodem farmst


----------



## Grivok (20. März 2008)

...wenn du im Glauben bist: alle Paladine gehoeren zur Allianz und Schamanen sind alles Hordler


----------



## b1ubb (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn ...

- du jeden tag versuchst hast - eine Rechtschaffene Kugel zu farmen 
- du den baron run, mit lvl 60 unter 45 min geschaffft hast
- du ein aq40 mount in deinem inventar hast


----------



## Stuermer (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn...

 du nach Undercity (unterstadt) als Pala gehst und du dich wunderst das Exorzimus und Heilliger Zorn Keine wirkung zeigen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        













Stuermer Holly Pala 70 Arthas
Mephiestos Schurke 70 Arthas


----------



## Sezer (20. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> der thread ist einfach nur hammer !!!
> wirklich - sehr sehr guter einfall !!!! gefällt mir sehr gut und ich hab bis jetzt schon sehr lachen müssen
> 
> 
> ...




was los wirst du weich?? kein bäh nutz SUFU usw.?

Mein Favorit:

...du Magier kanntest, die ihre A-E casten mussten.....

ich war einer davon und die ersten Gruppen in Strat mit ungeskillter arkaner Explosion zu bomben war die HÖLLE!!

Gruß
Sezer


----------



## b1ubb (20. März 2008)

Sezer schrieb:


> was los wirst du weich?? kein bäh nutz SUFU usw.?



für sowas würde ich einen kickbann voten !!


----------



## Yalda (20. März 2008)

...du das Würfelsystem nur mit Bedarf und passen kennst,wo jeder vorher "Sell" oder "Need" in den Channel schreiben musste, bevor er Würfeln durfte
...du Wochenlang Tributsruns in den Düsterbruch machst, mit der Gewissheit, eh nur "Fussel" zu finden
...du Ruf im Alteractal für die Gegenstände sammelst 
...du um eine Gruppe zu finden oder um das Auktionshaus zu benutzen immer nach Orgrimmar oder Ironforge musstest und es da voller war als heutzutage in Shattratt
... du Silithus als leeres Gebiet kennst
... du tonnenweisse Kupfer und Friedensblumen gesammelt hast, um AQ zu öffnen
...du dich damals wirklich auf den allerersten Jahrmarkt gefreut hast
...du PvP gemacht hast, bevor es überhaupt ein Ehresystem gab und du es gemacht hast, weil es SPAß gemacht hat
... du weißt, was die Palisaden sind
... du dich an "Langzahn Matschschnapper" "Blitzender Kleinfisch" oder "Magierzwirn" erinnerst
... du denkst, 16er Taschen wären selten und würden etwa 15-20g kosten
... du weißt, dass du nicht durchgehend von A nach D fliegen kannst, sondern bei B und C immer einen neuen Flug bezahlen musst


Edit: es muss natürlich Langkiefer Matschschnapper heißen hrhr


----------



## Grivok (20. März 2008)

kein anti-b1ubb kampagne in so nem schoenen thread bitte

- wenn du als Hordler nen Tieger reitest/ als Allie nen Raptor
- wenn du dich wunderst, dass man fuers PvP ein mount kriegt

edit: boar das mit dem fliegen war so uebel .....
und man brauchte noch die fluglinienkarte um zu sehen von wo aus man wo hin kommt


----------



## Ascían (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn du...
...bei Hearthglen Crusader-Rezepte gefarmt hast
...dich schon immer gefragt hast, was zur Hölle du mit dem vielen Ruf bei den Hydraxianern sollst
...du Thunderfury für das erstrebenswerteste Item in WoW hältst
...du Kernleder für 100 Gold im AH verkauft hast


----------



## Theor80 (20. März 2008)

Du bist Old School wenn...

-...Deine Buffed Mitgliedsnummer maximal 5stellig ist^^
- ...(jetzt kommt der hammer;-) du noch der Meinung bist, die Wartungsarbeiten seien am Freitag!


----------



## Hubautz (20. März 2008)

-	wenn du immer noch Klamotten für 300 Naturresi auf der Bank liegen hast
-	du den Weg vom Friedhof der Thoriumspitze nach BWL blind laufen könntest
-	du mit dem Satz „lasst die Spiele beginnen“ nicht die Olympiade assoziierst
-	das einzige was dir zu Ostern einfällt der Satz „Beschützt die Eier um jeden Preis“ ist
-	du glaubst, den Pull bei Garr zu vereinfachen das einzige ist wozu Hexer gut sind


----------



## Nyrdara (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool

... wenn du als Hexer immer noch die ehemals sauteure Kernteufelsstofftasche trägst


----------



## neoi (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool,wenn du

für strat nee 10gruppe suchst


----------



## b1ubb (20. März 2008)

Theor80 schrieb:


> Du bist Old School wenn...
> -...Deine Buffed Mitgliedsnummer maximal 5stellig ist^^



hat zwar nichts mit WoW zu tun - aber YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- du in tyrs hand mind 2 epic drops gehabt hast
- du noch keine quests in theramoore gemachst hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- wo Traumblatt - noch 40g pro stack gekostet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (20. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> für sowas würde ich einen kickbann voten !!



Traurig aber wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tut mir leid für dich Blubbilein.

BTT: Ich weiss keine mehr, wurde alles geschrieben... Aber das mit Southshore / Tarrens Mill fand ich am lustigsten =)


----------



## claet (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn..

.. du Threads aufmachst in denen du dich beschwerst, wie viel toller früher alles war
.. du am liebsten noch immer das gleiche machen würdest, was du schon vor nem Jahr gemacht hast
.. du für dein eqip monate lang farmen musstest und jetzt enttäuscht bist, dass es viel leichter zu bekommen is
.. du dich ständig beschwerst wie leicht leveln jetzt geworden ist
.. du WoW eigentlich inzwischen scheiße findest, du es aber seltsamerweise immer noch spielst
.. du findest, dass Schneesturm WoW kaputt gemacht hat mit BC

nichts für ungut, ich weiß, dass die meisten von euch clever genug sind, es eben so nicht zu sehen. aber ihr wisst es, es gibt genug davon!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (20. März 2008)

... Wenn du dich als Hunter vor dem legen einer Falle totstellst


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. März 2008)

Du bist definitv oldschool, wenn:

- Du die Chinafarmer auf Deinem Server noch in der Friendlist hast, diese früher jeden Tag in Tyrs Hand getroffen hast und mit dem Spruch: "How make me bread" und "ni hao" was anfangen kannst.

- Du weißt, was Du genau für einen Tributrun brauchst (Frostöl, Thoriumapparat, Unverwüstliches Leder, Runenfaden, Runenstoffballen)

- Du mit Level 30 festgestellt hast, dass es in OG ja auch eine Instanz gibt *g*

- Du als Hexer noch alle anderen zu den Raid-Instanzen porten mußtest, weil es noch keine Beschwörungssteine gab. Und danach Deine Splitter alle waren, weil alle noch G-Steine wollten.

- Du Dich gern an die gute alte Zeit zurückerinnerst, in der jemand mit T2 oder T3 noch wirklich "posen" durfte.


----------



## mightydragon (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool, wenn du...

- schon einen Beta-Key hattest und heute immer noch spielst!


----------



## Minastirit (20. März 2008)

Scarloc. schrieb:


> Du bist old school, wenn..
> -du mindest 6 mal mc warst (als hunter oder priest) um dein eqic-quest item zu kriegen
> -du dein (60er) epic quest gemacht hast
> -dir Ragnaros als last boss (bis patch
> ...


-du minedestens 20mal mc warst aber dein Epic item trozdem nicht bekommen hasst
-du anderen geholen hast bei der quest (nups XD)
-du bei nef alle deine waffen geschrottet hast und danach meele fight gemacht hasT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-du in tyrs hand mit deiner pvp gilde open pvp gemacht hast und danach gemütlich mit 20 leuten gefarmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-du dein rang 14 eq so oder so nie bekommen hasst da es 3 auf dem server gaben die einfach erster bleiben wollten ...
-du dich vor dem es eine zg taktik gibt fragst wiso zum henker sich hakkar immer heilt ..^^
-dein schami noch godlike war (schniff)
-in aq 20 beim endboss gewypt bist weil die schalter buggy waren ..
-du dich immer noch fragst wiso die twinks immun gegen deinen dmg sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-DU den BLASTERWERFER needest und dich dafür jeder warri gehasst hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (20. März 2008)

@claet
wir sagen ja nicht, dass alles gut war:
z.B. flugrouten, fastquest, alles verbesserungen...genau wie schluesselring, etc
aber es gibt hier genug leute die wissen nicht wie es frueher war...
dass man z.b. kein raidsymbole einfach so zum markieren benutzen konnte


----------



## quilosa (20. März 2008)

wenn du

... immer noch "Uraltes in Sehnen eingewickeltes Laminablatt" trägst und stundenglassand auf der bank liegen hast
... ehrfürchtig beim Zirkel des Cenarius und den Hydraxianern ( ;P ) bist 
... darüber lachen kannst wenn im TS jemand sagt: Stirb...  Insekt 
... weisst wer: Alexstrasza, steh mir bei! schreit
... du die beschreibung in deinem questlog liest bevor du bei buffed schaust


----------



## Minastirit (20. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> der thread ist einfach nur hammer !!!
> wirklich - sehr sehr guter einfall !!!! gefällt mir sehr gut und ich hab bis jetzt schon sehr lachen müssen
> 
> 
> ...



/sign ;( miss meine 9h Bg xD mit dem Frosttyp durch die allibase nach 4h stunden und hoffen das man alle killen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-du trozdem mit beiden chars ehrfürchtig warst und mit deinem jäger den wolf noch vor der mount änderung geholt hast weil er billiger war als der rest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tethys (20. März 2008)

... auf einem Alteracwiddder geritten bist, dabei die unaufhaltbare Macht in Händen hattest und das bevor es Realmpools gab
... wenn du noch Alteracwartezeiten von 4 Stunden kennst


----------



## -PuRity- (20. März 2008)

... du dich über die 351241 bots bei der Holzschlundfeste und in der Brennenden Steppe aufgeregt hast
... du für die epic mount quests ne ernsthafte gruppe suchst und sogar welche findest!
... dein 19er PvP twink mit 1k life verdammt imba ist (Stichwort: +30 Ausdauer auf Hose)
... du mindestens 1 mal in Burg STORMWIND gestorben bist, als du afk warst und jemand die ony pre gemacht hat
... du es einfach nur hammer findest, in Tyr's Hand 50 g die Std. zu machen und dich wunderst das kein anderer an diesem absolut geilen Farmspot ist.
... du unzählige Male dem Scharlachroten Kurier in die Arme gelaufen bist und einmal quer durch die Pessis gechargt wurdest.


----------



## Gortek (20. März 2008)

Ich weiss es:

Du bist nur richtig oldschool wenn du .....

die 2te!!!! Folge der Buffedshow dringenst herbeigesehnt hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (20. März 2008)

- wenn du als Mage mit deinem Mute das Sheep markierst
- wenn du noch immer einen Hunter als /Assist Makro hast (Mainassist)


----------



## Woodspirit (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool, wenn

- Druiden damals nur mitgenommen wurden, wenn sie Anregen geskillt hatten
- Palas nur zum Buffen mitgenommen wurden
- Shadows ausgelacht wurden
- Jäger tranqen durften...und sonst nix
- Off-Tanks ausgelacht wurden
- Feraldruiden....ausgelacht wurden
- AVs schonmal locker 8h dauerten
- Man vor einen Raid nach Aszahara flog, um dieses Löschwasser zu bekommen
- Man ehrfürchtig  bei der AD war
- Du Dein Klassenepicquest gemacht hast


----------



## nolanrap (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool, wenn 

... Düsterbruch Tag ein Tag aus für "Kompendium des Drachenstöters" gefarmt hast.
... Du sau Stolz über T0 bzw. T1! warst und ein T2 Teil  SOOO KRASS WAR ... ja auch im PVP!
... Du dich gefreut hast das BG´s eingeführt werden!
... Du mit 10 Leute Baron gegangen bist und trotzdem gewipt bist.
... Du alle 12-16 Std. es schaffst in ein AV zu kommen...
... Du kaum bzw. seeeeehr selten umskillen konntest, des preises wegen..
... Du nen Lachkrampf über "Die aufhalltbare macht" kriegst. (bei mir wars so ^^)
... Du nen Stab mit 80-120 Spelldmg für high end gehalten hast.

*... Du nen Realm für bis max. lvl 60 willst!!!!!!! *


----------



## b1ubb (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool, wenn ...

- du Raid hast - rausgeflogen bist - und in der warteschlange die postion 500 gehabt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benbaehm (20. März 2008)

du bist oldschool wenn,...

...du druiden nur als heiler kennst
to be continued


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. März 2008)

du bist oldschool wenn:

- du der festen Überzeugung bist, mit BC hat Blizzard WOW kaputtgemacht und unter jeden diesbezüglich "Heulthread" dein  /signed setzt
- du unbedingt auf einen "Classic Server" spielen möchtest
- du mit deinem 70er immer noch ein oder zwei lila Items aus BWL oder Nax anhast, einfach aus Trotz
- du stur weiter alle alten (englischen) Abkürzungen verwendest, auch wenn du davon ausgehen musst, das   dich die meisten neuen Spieler nicht verstehen.
- du dein geliebtes Feuerresiequip immer noch in der Bank hast um nicht zu vergessen wie "toll" es in MC war
- du dir jeden Tag zweimal seufzend und unter kleinen Kullertränen die Screens von "damals " durchsiehst
- wenn du am Wochenende Arm in Arm mit deinem Opa auf der Couch sitzt und den alten Zeiten nachtrauerst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nolanrap (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn

*... Du immernoch bei jedem Boss "ICH WILL DOTS SEHEN" schreist* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. März 2008)

nolanrap schrieb:


> Du bist oldschool wenn
> 
> *... Du immernoch bei jedem Boss "ICH WILL DOTS SEHEN" schreist*
> 
> ...



du als jäger zum doten gezwungen wurdest weil die hexer nie einen drauf hatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. März 2008)

Stimmt ja *ggg*

Du bist oldschool, wenn Du als Raidleiter bestimmte Dots nicht erlaubst, weil das die wichtigen Dots auf dem Mob überschreibt.


----------



## Master of Books (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool, wenn...
-du lol-ende Kiddies immer noch wegen Ketzerei in Sw an die Wand haust
-deine Bosskenntnisse nur von Ragnaros bis Onyxia reichen.
-du Karazhan immer noch für eine trostlose Einöde hälst.
-du die Geißel noch für deinen schlimmsten Feind hälst.
-du denkst Tagesquest wären lange Quest (24h)

So mehr konnte ich nicht finden.
Grüße euer Bookmaster.


----------



## nolanrap (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn

... du noch weißt was "Einlullender Schuß" bezweckt und wo er droppt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chuck Norris (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn...
-du noch weist das retris früher Kings gebufft haben und du jeden Pala mit zweihandwaffe darum anflehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (20. März 2008)

nolanrap schrieb:


> Du bist oldschool, wenn
> 
> ... du noch weißt was "Einlullender Schuß" bezweckt und wo er droppt
> 
> ...



braucht man jetzt auch in ZA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krisuvik (20. März 2008)

wer will mit mir Oldschool sein?^^


----------



## nolanrap (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn

... du als WL gesundheitssteine einzelnt... *JAAAA EINZELNT !!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  im 40er Raid verteilen musstest!
... du bei Hogger gestorben bist!
... du jetzt noch Scholo/Strath/Mc usw. gehen willst... doch keiner will mit dir rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Krisuvik ich will mit dir Oldschool sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. März 2008)

Krisuvik schrieb:


> wer will mit mir Oldschool sein?^^


Ich nich...ihhh der Feind :O ^^


Du bist Oldschool ..

.. wenn du Massen an Nexuskristallen auf der Bank hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

.. du dich wunderst warum auf deinem Equip komische gelb - blau - grüne Kästchen sind und du den 'Kästchenbonus' nicht bekommst obwohl du das Set voll hast..


----------



## Ennia (20. März 2008)

Ephrâm schrieb:


> ...du bei allen Azerothfraktionen mindestens Respektvoll(oder gar Ehrürchtig bist) weil du überall alle Quests gemacht hast, um ein letztes Quäntchen an Gold und Ruf eben ( :-) ) zu bekommen



also das ist nicht oldschool...


du bist oldschool, wenn du bei ssc, tk etc. raid als raidleiter "ruhe im kern!" sagst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chuck Norris (20. März 2008)

DU bist Oldschool wenn du 
- Das erste mal in Zul' Farrak warst und damals epic gedropt ist und du der einzige warst ders Benutzen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool, wenn...

...du immer noch denkst die Horde ist böse!
...du dich wunderst warum die führende Raid Gilde dich nicht aufnimmt, obwohl du full T3 bist!
...du immer noch denkst die Legion bestände aus Untoten!
...du als Tank nen brennenden Kranz über dem Kopf hast!
...du einen Legendären rot,orang, gelben Hammer bei dir trägst und du dich fragst warum dich keiner beachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nolanrap (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool, wenn

... du dutzend mal den Realm gewechselt hast und nochimmer dein erster 60er fast unberührt auf dem Realm versauert ... I MISS U  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragipopagi (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn...

...du deine Untotenschlachtrüstung + dein siegel der argentumdämmerung mit+schaden auf der bank hast!


----------



## Schamll (20. März 2008)

mir fällt momentan nichts ein ^^ aber ich fand die alten zeiten super need auf nen oldschool server


----------



## Magothia (20. März 2008)

... du deine t0,5 (heute d2) quest gemacht hast
... du mit deinem jäger ein mal quer durch den planeten gereist bist um deine epic q zu machen
... du in in der brennenden steppe die ehm. elite drachen farmst
... und jetzt 8tung: du 300g für den nicht gerade guten Hurrikan-Bogen ausgibst^^
... du mit der agentumanstecknadel durch strath und scholo hüpfst
... du 53 mal ubrs gehts damit du deine t0 (d1) jägerbrust bekommst
... du auch mal silithus gesehen hast
... du chromatische schuppen gefarmt hast
*... WENN DU ÜBERHAUPT HIER SITZT UND DIR ÜBER DIESEN THREAD GEDANKEN MACHST^^* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüße


----------



## Grivok (20. März 2008)

Schamll schrieb:


> mir fällt momentan nichts ein ^^ aber ich fand die alten zeiten super need auf nen oldschool server



wenn oldschool dann aber richtig
ohne schluesselring, ohne questtext sofort anzeigen, ohne flugrouten, ohne realmpool-BGs, ohne AH in jeder stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vergesst nicht: nicht alles war super


----------



## Ceonric (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn: 

-du immer noch den Hammer von Ragnaros auf der Bank hast, und den alten Zeit nachweinst. 
-du dich von 30 Hordlern zusammen kloppen lässt und dich wunderst, warum Reckoning keine Aufladungen mehr erhält
-du im Paladintree vergeblich die Weihe suchst, ein Gang zum Lehrer würde helfen
-du lieber 3 Stunden lang eine Gruppe für Scholo und Strat suchst, anstatt mit Stufe 60 in die Scherbenwelt zu gehen
-du dich in den Forenausheultst, dass du dir einen Server wünschst, der kein BC Content liefert
-du Fun Ony Runs organisierst, weil dich sonst der neue Käse langweilt

Grüesli


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> wenn oldschool dann aber richtig
> ohne schluesselring, ohne questtext sofort anzeigen, ohne flugrouten, ohne realmpool-BGs, ohne AH in jeder stadt
> 
> 
> ...



genau:

- ohne www.buffed.de (blasc)
- ohne Zeitanzeige unter den buffs
- mit Postwartezeit auf die eigenen Items
 etc. etc


----------



## Nesnah (20. März 2008)

Du Bist Oldschool wenn:

-Einer nach ner Gruppe für Bollwerk sucht und du ihn fragstwie er den Barov typen mit 5 mann legen will.
-Du dich im AV wunderst das du verloren hast obwohl niemand Vanadar gekillt hat.
-du immernoch glaubst das Theramore nur eingeführt wurde damit die Allianz einen 2ten Hafen hat.
-Du glaubst das der Off-skill tree des Kriegers  nur dazu da ist damit zukünftige Deff-Tanks schneller leveln können.
-Du als Hexer immer den Wichtel draußen haben musstest weil ohne Blutpakt kein Tank tanken wollte.
-Du Stundenlang die Wächter aus Ungoro gefarmt hast damit du endlich deine Items aus den Rezepten der Agentumdämmerung herstellen konntest.
-Der Scharlachrote Kurier dein Hassfeind Nr. 1 ist.


----------



## Shaadoon (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn ...

- dir das "Schlachtfeld Tarrens Mühle" noch etwas sagt
- du noch weißt, dass man für PvP-Sets sich wirklich mal anstrengen musste, und nicht nur x Schalchtfelder leachen zu brauchte
- du immer noch der Meinung bist Hybriden wie Paladine, Schamanen und Druiden können nur heilen
- du alle Bosse inkl Fertigkeiten aus den "alten" Raidinstanzen noch kennts
- du eben diese heute gerne noch der Nostalgie wegen besuchst.
- du noch weißt was "Swirly ball" ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- du dich noch dran erinnerst, dass du deine Gifte / Wetzsteine / etc nach jedem Betreten der Instanz neu auftragen musstest.
- du mit in der UBRS warst um den Feuerresibuff für Vael abzuholen
- du sämtliche Instanzschlüssel der alten Welt hast (Düsterbruch, Scholo, Strath, UBRS, BRT usw)
- du beim Zirkel des Cenarius und den Wasserlords Ehrfürchtig bist.
- du dich noch an die Zeit erinnerst, in der ein Gebrechenshexer nicht Raidtauglich war


----------



## Wilddevil (20. März 2008)

Radängel schrieb:


> Du bist oldschool, wenn...
> 
> ....dein Warlock Leder tragen konnte.



omg das ging?

muss dann aber Sehr früh gewesen sein


----------



## hödr (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...

du dich beim Questen mit anderen Spielern unterhalten hast...

du Quests in 2er oder 3er Gruppen abgeschlossen hast (keine Gruppen Quests)

dir thottbot und buffed nichts sagte

du dich gewundert hast das die Sheeps auf einmal kilometerweite Kreise ziehen und du mit CS pullen musstest

du dich wunderst das auf einmal jeder Magier ein Frostblock hat

du als PVPler von den PVElern mit rollenden Augen angeschaut wurdest

du dich jeden Tag aufs Neue fragst: was zur Hölle mach ich eigentlich hier...

du dich über den Brachland Chat wunderst


----------



## Grivok (20. März 2008)

... du als WL ca 30 seelensteine dabei hattest fuer den fall, dass du fliegen musst
... du als WL deinen Daemon vermisst wenn du aufgemountet bist


----------



## b1ubb (20. März 2008)

- du als jäger dein pet vermisst wenn du aufmountest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> ... du als WL ca 30 seelensteine dabei hattest fuer den fall, dass du fliegen musst
> ... du als WL deinen Daemon vermisst wenn du aufgemountet bist







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nh4z (20. März 2008)

Radängel schrieb:


> Du bist oldschool, wenn...
> 
> ....dein Warlock Leder tragen konnte.
> 
> ...




n wl der leder tragen konnte?!


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. März 2008)

Wilddevil schrieb:


> omg das ging?
> 
> muss dann aber Sehr früh gewesen sein



Frühe Beta... sehr frühe... DAS waren noch Zeiten!


----------



## Nesnah (20. März 2008)

....du im chat liest "Suche Raid für Maggi" und du dich fragst warum er 40 Leute fürs kochen braucht.


----------



## Exomia (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...

...du einen Shadowbold castest.
...du mit 59 immer noch auf "Foliant des Essenherbeizauberns VII" hofst


----------



## Yozoshura (20. März 2008)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Du bist oldschool, wenn ...
> 
> - dir das "Schlachtfeld Tarrens Mühle" noch etwas sagt



/Sign

Das war das absolut geilste, ich vermisse es...


----------



## Elrigh (20. März 2008)

Du bist definitiv Oldschool, wenn Dein Mount noch die erste Textur besitzt...

Du einen Pandabären, Mini-Diablo oder Zergling als Pet auspackst...

Du weißt, dass es VOR WoW schon drei Strategiespiele in der Welt gab...

...und in der letzten Expansion (Warcraft III Exp) der Vorläufer von WOW angetestet wurde...


----------



## sunstriderxx (20. März 2008)

-wenn du als Rogue unbedingt eine kaputte Flasche haben wolltest.

-wenn kein Rogue aus dem Raid T2,5 haben wollte und ihr es gedisst habt (war bei uns wirklich so^^)

-du dich als Rogue geärgert hast dass man mit dem Warrior die T3 Tokens teilen musste


----------



## Maraskat (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...

...du noch weißt das Stoffies jedesmal auf schießen klicken mußten um denn Zauberstab abzufeuern


----------



## Voni (20. März 2008)

Hm Oldschool bist Du wenn:

Du neugierig in Silithus die grosse Mauer angeschaut hast.
Und nachher wie wild irgendwelche Teile gefarmt hast für das World-Event.
Und Du jetzt noch den Reitkäfer in verschiedenen Farben im INV hast.

Du in Alterac BGs nen ganzen Tag verbracht hast, und zwar im GLEICHEN.
Du Blut und Rüstungsteile gesammelt hast um die NPCs freizuschalten resp. zu beschwören.

In Düsterbruch Farmruns gemacht hast für das "EPISCHE" Schwert, resp. das Questbuch. Und nach 50 runs halt den Defender von ZG bekommen hast.
EPIC noch was wert waren und mit full T2 man (vorallem als Krieger) noch richtig Posen konnte.

Und Oldschool war, dass in OG jede Menge Drachenköpfe hingen. Und man in TM noch GAAAAANZ vorsichtig sein musste, weil man da plötzlich in ein richtig scharfes open PVP reinlaufen konnte.

Und mein persönliches Oldschool-Erlebnis: 100g ausleihen für das lvl40 Mount.

Gruss
Voni


----------



## Xelyna (20. März 2008)

Maraskat schrieb:


> Du bist oldschool, wenn...
> 
> ...du noch weißt das Stoffies jedesmal auf schießen klicken mußten um denn Zauberstab abzufeuern




Ähh... stell ich mich jetz doof, oder ist das nicht immer noch so?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panasori (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn...
- du Vans Schuhe trägst.
-wenn du WoW Spielst und noch ein RL hast.
-du KEIN BC hast.
-wenn du in der DDR lebst.


----------



## Grivok (20. März 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ähh... stell ich mich jetz doof, oder ist das nicht immer noch so?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du musst den nur einmal anklicken
danach hat der autoshot


----------



## Maraskat (20. März 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ähh... stell ich mich jetz doof, oder ist das nicht immer noch so?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, ist es nicht mehr. Nun braucht man nur noch einmal anklicken und er schießt die ganze Zeit mit dem Zauberstab:-D

Damals mußte man für jeden einzelnen Schuß klicken:-D


----------



## Woodspirit (20. März 2008)

- NE Jäger noch aus der Verstohlenheit einne Aimed ansetzen und durchcasten konnten
- als man als Jäger Stoffis mit einem Crit-Aimed aus den Schuhen schiessen konnte
- als Schamanen imba waren
- das Jäger auch mal imba waren (Patch 1.7)


----------



## Xelyna (20. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> du musst den nur einmal anklicken
> danach hat der autoshot


 
OO

..
..
..

Ich benutz den zwar null aber.. OO.. gott ist das peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. März 2008)

.. du nicht erst mit WoW oder der Einführung von erschwinglichen DSL-Angeboten den Weg ins Internet gefunden hast. 
.. du mindestens 90% der Klassiker-Titel im Screenshot-Ratespiel-Thread im Gott-&-die-Welt-Forum auf den ersten Blick erraten kannst.
.. du noch weißt, wie lange du mit einem Modem an kleinen Dateien geladen hast.
.. du noch weißt, wie sehr dich deine Eltern oder Frau gehasst haben, als du 600+ DM Telefon-Rechnungen pro Monat erzeugt hast. 
.. zone.com für dich immernoch eine Plattform für Multiplayer-Spiele ist, in der man zu viert Jedi Knight und X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter spielen konnte, auch wenn man von den Spielen da nichts mehr findet.
.. du Kinder-Strike noch erlebt hast, als "leet" kein Thema war, die Leute auf den Servern noch schreiben konnten, Schüsse auf der gesamten Map zu hören waren und Waffen liegen blieben. 
.. Meridian59 für dich mal eine grenzgeniale Grafik hatte.


Du bist ALT wenn du noch weißt was BTX ist, das es vor 1993 kein Webbrowser-Fähiges "Internet" gab, was Mosaic war und welche Geräusche ein Akkustik-Koppler machte.


----------



## Woodspirit (20. März 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> -wenn du WoW Spielst und noch ein RL hast.
> 
> Du bist aber cool...darf ich Dein Freund sein?
> 
> ...


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool, wenn du
... viel lieber thunderfury trägst als die twinbaldes
... mehr angeben kannst wen du t3 als t6 hast
... jeden boss in scholo kennst und ihre zauber
... dich wunderst wo dein dudu heiler ist und anstatt dessen ein baum da ist
... dich wunderst warum deine freunde nach tanaris wollen obwoll die nix in zul farak nix brauchen


----------



## Morituri (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...

...du das Sheep-Target mit "Magie entdecken" markieren willst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (20. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> .. du nicht erst mit WoW oder der Einführung von erschwinglichen DSL-Angeboten den Weg ins Internet gefunden hast.



...wenn du noch weisst, dass damals ne Internetseite 5 minuten zum aufbauen gebraucht hat


----------



## DoofDilla (20. März 2008)

Du bist Old School wenn....

.... du versuchst die Cheats mit "Spam, Spam, Spam, Humbug" zu aktivieren.

meldet euch mal wenn ihr wisst wovon ich rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool:

.. wenn du dich wunderst was das für ein blauer Tintenfisch mit Hörnern und Hufen ist, der dich grad gekillt hat





Grivok schrieb:


> ...wenn du noch weisst, dass damals ne Internetseite 5 minuten zum aufbauen gebraucht hat




.. dir von dem Modem Lärm heute noch die Ohren weh tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> - du als jäger dein pet vermisst wenn du aufmountest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



.. wiso musst du mich nur daran erinnern /hit b1ubb


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (20. März 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Du bist Oldschool:
> 
> .. wenn du dich wunderst was das für ein blauer Tintenfisch mit Hörnern und Hufen ist, der dich grad gekillt hat
> .. dir von dem Modem Lärm heute noch die Ohren weh tun
> ...



oder ein blonder nachtelf nicht in deine gruppe kann xD (wen du ein ally bist)


----------



## Xelyna (20. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> oder ein blonder nachtelf nicht in deine gruppe kann xD (wen du ein ally bist)



*g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






/Edith sagt: .. du heute noch zwei Furcht-Set Teile auf der Bank hast weil du dich nich davon trennen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (20. März 2008)

... wenn du dich wunderst warum keiner mehr eine dudu nachtelfe anbaggert und noch deine freunde von alpträumen sprechen wo bäume sind XD


----------



## Exomia (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...
...du dich fragst wie der Taure an das abgemagerte Zwergen Mount kommt und wie er um himmels willen es geschaft hat das Fell blau zu färben


----------



## Maraskat (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...

... du dich fragst wozu der mittlere Bootssteck in Auberdine ist


----------



## Scharamo (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...

... du als Magier vor jedem Raid 10000 wasser zauberst


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...

du auf BC wartest und immer wieder buffdshow 1 schaust


----------



## Nh4z (20. März 2008)

...du gespannt die meldung gelesen hast "Erster Spieler hat lvl 60 geschafft"

...du dich mit 1000 anderen untoten im startgebiet um skellette etc. prügelst

...du "Späher" oder ähnlches heißt

...du XR kennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melonni (20. März 2008)

du bist oldschool wenn

...du weist was swirlyball war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... du t1 t2 und t3 schöner findest als t4 t5 und t6
......du angst hattest vor Kriegern mit dem Arkanitschnitter ^^ 

*wein* http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/8513/memoriesbt0.jpg


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (20. März 2008)

Melonni schrieb:


> du bist oldschool wenn
> ... du t1 t2 und t3 schöner findest als t4 t5 und t6


also ich finde die sind schöner besonders t3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hehe bin halt oldschool xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn Du

- Questitems und Lokalitäten noch suchen musstest oder mal eben im Chat nachgefragt hast, statt alles im Vorfeld bei buffed nachzulesen.
- Du zwei Wochen lang im Brachland gequestet hast, um über Level 20 zu kommen, es nun aber meidest, weil sich dort ewige Mentalkiddies beständig darum fetzen, was nun im Rollenspiel erlaubt ist und was nicht.
- bei dem Wort "Raid" zunächst an Splintertreeposten und Astranaar, Crossroads, Tarrens Mill und Southshore denkst.
- das Farmen von Teufelsstoff für die beste Geldquelle hältst, obwohl die Satyrlager hoffnungslos überfarmt sind.
- Du einen Freund fragst, ob er mit Dir zusammen in Tyrs Hand farmen geht.
- glaubst, dass Schamanen und Paladine nichts können außer zu heilen.
- weißt, dass der Server zusammenbricht, wenn sich alle zum AQ-Öffnungsevent in Silithus versammeln.
- die fliegende Nekropole gesucht hast.
- Dich an den Drachenschemen im Tempel und den Golem in Uldaman als echte Herausforderungen erinnern kannst.
- nur eine Handvoll Leute mit epischer Ausrüstung kanntest und keinen mit einem UBRS-Schlüssel.
- glaubst, dass Stratholme und Scholomance auch mit zehn Spielern eine echte Herausforderung darstellen und die UBRS mit einer Randomgroup quasi nicht zu schaffen ist.
- Blackrocktiefen und die untere Blackrockspitze gemieden hast, weil dort eh nichts Gescheites droppt.
- wochenlang raiden musstest, um auch nur in Ragnaros´ Nähe zu kommen, und es dann weitere Wochen gebraucht hat, bis er down war.
- vier Wochen lang warten musstest, bis sich mal genügend Hordler für ein Alteractalevent angemeldet hatten.
- Dich erinnerst, dass ein Alteractalevent von mehreren Gilden fraktionsübergreifend organisiert werden musste, um zustande zu kommen.
- im Alteractal an einer Schlacht teilgenommen hast, die sich über mehr als acht Stunden hingezogen hat. 
- denkst, Draenei wär was zum Essen.
- Du als Krieger mehrfach in die Höhlen des Wehklagens gegangen bist, um den geilen blauen Schild zu bekommen, den Du dann vier Wochen lang benutzen konntest.
- glaubst, dass das Fragment eines explodierten Planeten viel zu wenig Schwerkraft hat, um eine Atmosphäre zu halten.


----------



## Secondsight (20. März 2008)

.... du dich fragst warum du anstatt 89 spell aufeinmal 2 einsen vor der 89 hast.
..... du ehrfürchtig bei den Frostwölfen bist und weißst wo der Stützpunkt der Horde ausserhalb des BG´s ist...
.... du weißt was es bedeutet hat ein epic zu tragen mit nur 40dps.....
.... Jederzeit eine Gruppe für Tempel, Scholo und etc. zu finden! (ging damals gemessen an heute schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
.... du total verwirrt bist wenn du ein item mit 45 ausdauer findest.
.... höh? ich hab ja 10k life?! Komisch auf 60 hatte ich nur 3,5k achja ist ja der "Proportianale" anstieg....
.... du dich einfach gerne an früher erinnerst und dir doch manchmal wünschst wieder 60 zu sein
.... du wirklich weißst was es heißt das Gold für ein epic mount zu farmen und du noch weißt das es 60iger gab     mit einem 60% Mount und t2.....
.... wo man noch schreiend vor einem Schurken mit der Blutfangkapuze weggelaufen ist und gehofft hat das sein Sprint cd hat... und wenn nich das der Todesmantel kein cd hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.... wo man noch respekt vor epics t0 und allgemein T-Sets hatte.


Schöne alte Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. März 2008)

.... du wirklich weißst was es heißt das Gold für ein epic mount zu farmen und du noch weißt das es 60iger gab mit einem 60% Mount und t2.....

.. zum glück war ich jäger..

du dein epic mount hattest und immer als erster vor bwl warst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. März 2008)

... Du Dich daran erinnerst, dass damals die Instanzen nicht bereits auf den Testrealms gecleart wurden...


----------



## Tontaube (20. März 2008)

..Du als Feraldruide ZG, AQ und MC geheilt hast.
..Du als Feral in ZG und AQ tanken durftest.
..Du dich nicht darüber gewundert hast das auf T0 für Krieger +Wille und bei den Schurkensets +Stärke drauf ist.
..Du in Uldaman beim Endboss gedacht hast "Wir werden alle sterben".
..Du den Marshall ca. 12647384950 mal nach draussen begleitet hast.
..Du überhaupt weißt wer der Marshall ist.
..UBRS für dich Endgame war.
..Du dich wie ein kleines Kind über den Schlachtruf des Drachentöters gefreut hast und dich mit ihm direkt für WS angemeldet hast.
..Du weißt, was mit dem Satz: "Alle ihr Gift abholen!" gemeint ist.

Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benbaehm (20. März 2008)

...du versuchst jeden blutelfen zu killen und dich über den blöden bug ärgerst =)


----------



## Kawock (20. März 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Du bist oldschool, wenn Du
> - die fliegende Nekropole gesucht hast.



Ich such den Eingang heute noch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn:

- du deinen ruhestein noch immer in kargath hast
- du rexxar für die ony-quest noch in desolace suchst
- du in mc garr ohne schlachtzugssymbole killst
- du noch nie was von ktm/omen gehört hast
- du die elite-mobs in burg stromgard suchst
- du blutelfen palas nur mit emotes als cheater beschimpfst, weil du meinst, dass nur allys palas haben können
- du ein draenei siehst und meinst, du spielst "finding nemo"
- du als druide das anregen im talentbaum suchst
- für dich als magier für pve nur eine frostskillung in frage kommt
- du dich gesittet und lernwillig in den foren beteiligst und dein umgangston freundlich ist...
- du meinst, dass du noch was lernen kannst und noch lange nicht alles kennst im game (kk, war jetzt ein wenig ironisch^^)
- du ruf bei der thoriumbruderschaft farmst
- du mit feuerschutztränken geld verdienen willst
- du wie blöde fische und leder farmst, um die tore von aq zu öffnen
- du den ony-buff bekommst
- du den nefarian buff bekommst
- du schmuckstücke aus zul gurub im handelchannel tauschen willst

undundund^^


----------



## Elrigh (20. März 2008)

Voni schrieb:


> Du in Alterac BGs nen ganzen Tag verbracht hast, und zwar im GLEICHEN.
> Du Blut und Rüstungsteile gesammelt hast um die NPCs freizuschalten resp. zu beschwören.



Vote for NR. 1 !!!


Vor BC und der dem Release vorausgehenden PVP-Veränderungen hab ich tatsächlich mehr als einen Sonntag im BG verbracht. Der Rekord waren 12 Stunden - mit kurzen AFK Pausen - und es ging Unentschieden aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohulor (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn

- du erst mit lvl 30 merkst, dass es auch sowas wie Mineraliensuche gibt
- du mit T3 in IF auf dem Briefkasten "posierst"
- du mit Begeisterung das "Marshall Windsor" Quest machst
- du hundert mal MC raidest um auf den Drop von Quest items für Thunderfury wartest (das würd ich heute noch tun ehrlich gesagt)
- du zehnmal dm gehst um das komplette Defias Set zu bekommen, und das nicht für 19er PVP-Twinks


----------



## Arlokk (20. März 2008)

du bist oldschool wenn...
du bei Garr einen Backroundrezzer hattest
das waren noch zeiten ^-^


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (20. März 2008)

du dich wunderst das in sw geisterwölfe rumlaufen und nicht angreiffen kannst


----------



## MadMat (20. März 2008)

.... du Ruf einer Fraktion suchst.....die gar nicht mehr angezeigt wird und aus dem Spiel genommen wurde.
.... du dich wunderst, dass das AV nach unter 15 Minuten vorbei ist, wo es doch den ganzen Tag dauert.

Grüße


----------



## Salveri (20. März 2008)

...du immernoch den alten SuchenachGruppe channel vermisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (20. März 2008)

Ohh ja das waren schon Zeiten.

Ich bin damals mit meinem Krieger mind. 20 mal Scholo gegangen aber ich habe nie die Klamotten bekommen die ich wollte.......NIE

......irgendwann war ich mal mit meinem Hexer drinnen.....und was ist gedroppt??????


Ratet mal aber ich sage nur soviel ich habe mich geärgert das mein Tank nicht mit war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (20. März 2008)

.... wenn du dein freund erklären willst das Illidan nur Warcraft 3 ist


----------



## Flargh (20. März 2008)

...du dich erinnern kannst, daß es mal Zwergenmagier gab (Beta)
...du dabei warst, wenn 40 mal pro Abend "Raid auf Xroads! Kommt alle mit!" durch Ironforge hallte
...du der festen Meinung bist, der "unversehrte Balg der Bestie" wird dich reich machen.
...du noch Ommoks Kopf im Bankfach liegen hast.
...du dich noch immer fragst, warum die Schurkenquestreihe in Burg Durnholde nicht weitergeht.
...Du dich in Drakkis Wohnbereich sehr gut auskennst.


----------



## Kujon (20. März 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> Ohh ja das waren schon Zeiten.
> 
> Ich bin damals mit meinem Krieger mind. 20 mal Scholo gegangen aber ich habe nie die Klamotten bekommen die ich wollte.......NIE
> 
> ...



echt, was ist gedroppt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skafds (20. März 2008)

Wenn du als Priester wie ich ca. 1000 mal mc warst um alles für Segnung zu bekommen

Wenn du den ganzen Tag mit deiner Gilde bwl bist weil du Nefarian unbedingt als firstkill aufm server haben willst ^^

Wenn du noch miterlebt hast wie Paladine keine schaden machen ^^


----------



## b1ubb (20. März 2008)

- du das postmeister set aus stratholme hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. März 2008)

narf...


----------



## Woodspirit (20. März 2008)

Dryninex schrieb:


> !!!LOL!!! Ich habe gerad ne Methode bei Youtube gefunden um seinen Account kostenlos auf Burning Crusade upzugraden oda von jmd. den Account zu hacken . Gerade wurde noch nen Level 70 hack hinzugefügt!!!
> 
> Das geilste ist:
> 
> ...





LOL...und was bist Du für ein Depp?

/reported


----------



## HDkill (20. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du bist ALT wenn du noch weißt was BTX ist, das es vor 1993 kein Webbrowser-Fähiges "Internet" gab, was Mosaic war und welche Geräusche ein Akkustik-Koppler machte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Musst du mich dran erinnen, dass ich schon so alt bin?


----------



## blauer puschelhase (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool wenn du immernoch nicht weißt was dieses Karazhan eigentlich ist wohin dich dein Atiesh Stab porten kann


----------



## myxemio (20. März 2008)

Nesnah schrieb:


> ....du im chat liest "Suche Raid für Maggi" und du dich fragst warum er 40 Leute fürs kochen braucht.




LOOOL.....      Der is der BESTE Komment hier^^    

Maggie Fix für besseres Raiden^^

LOOOL


----------



## Voodooguru (20. März 2008)

Du dich über drops von blauen, schwarzen Drachenschuppen freust.
Du Pala`s hinterher rufst: go go Powerranger


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (20. März 2008)

... viel lieber geschichten von deinen Opa anhörst über sein raid bei AQ als dein Vater von seinen boss kill von Illidan wo er noch eines der twinblades bekommen hat


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (20. März 2008)

myxemio schrieb:


> LOOOL.....      Der is der BESTE Komment hier^^
> 
> Maggie Fix für besseres Raiden^^
> 
> LOOOL



....du im chat liest "Suche Raid für MC" und dich fragst was 40 leute in mc donalds wollen XD


----------



## Dhakarra (20. März 2008)

Du Stunden um Stunden die Dinosaurier in der sengenden Schlucht umgebracht hast, 
um Ruf bei der Thoriumbruderschaft zu erfarmen.


----------



## Avenenera (20. März 2008)

... wenn du weißt was verdammt nochmal Ashkandi ist !!!!
... du den Helm der Unendlichen Rage kennst
... Raganaros' Standpauke ausm FF kannst
... noch immer Benediction hast
... du mindest 1x von nem 10k Meteor in AQ erschlagen wurdest ^^


----------



## Voni (20. März 2008)

Arlokk schrieb:


> du bist oldschool wenn...
> du bei Garr einen Backroundrezzer hattest
> das waren noch zeiten ^-^




Ui ja, "ich bleib mal OOC" die Schamis haben sich darum gerissen, sparte Repkosten. Aber Mc ist ja eh alles Oldschool.

OT:
Ich hab mir vorher noch mein altes Vid von unserem Raggi Firstkill angeschaut, ich bekomme immer noch Gänsehaut dabei. Es war damals so spät, einer unserer Offtanks ist dabei eingeschlafen und in der Lava gestorben, das sind Geschichten die heute noch die Runde machen.

Gruss Voni


----------



## Magothia (20. März 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> Du bist oldschool wenn...
> - du Vans Schuhe trägst.
> -wenn du WoW Spielst und noch ein RL hast.
> -du KEIN BC hast.
> -wenn du in der DDR lebst.




gab es in der DDR Vans?^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avenenera (20. März 2008)

.. wenn du dein PET im Ah explodiern lässt !!!
... du den Priestercall von Nefarian verpennst und den MT todheilst!
... mind. 1x deine halbe Gruppe mit in den Tod gerissen hast weil du die Bombe von Vaeletraz verpennt hast


----------



## Alion (20. März 2008)

wenn du den Druiden fragst ob er Anregen geskillt hat.
wenn du denkst, dass Schurken Overpowered sind.
wenn du versuchst deine Quests ohne hilfe von Thottbot und Buffed zu lösen. (ach das war noch ne zeit als es die seiten nicht gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
wenn du keine probleme hast eine Gruppe für Sunken Tempel zu finden
wenn du während 8 Stunden zwischen Shothshore und Tarrents Mill hin und her rennst.
wenn du durch Feralas reitest und dich wunderst wo diese Tempelanlagen mit den Orger herkommt.
wenn du dann weiter nach Desolace reitest und die fragst, was denn Maraudon ist.


----------



## ElChefe1311 (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn ...

... du glaubst das Feuermagier PvPler sind
... du den MC-Sprung auch im halbschlaf ohne zu sterben schaffst
... Razzorgore aus tiefstem Herzen hasst
... du eine Traube Spieler in SW/Shat/Org um einen T0 Magier stehen siehst die alle sein set bewundern und du dich fragst was die alle so verzückt
... du dich wunderst wo die ganzen Chinafarmer in Felwood/Azshara/Tyrs Hand geblieben sind
... du ein episches Kochrezept kennst
... du 3 Stunden farmen einplanst wenn du raiden gehst damit du die Repkosten und die Buffs zahlen konntest
... du dir 5 verschiedene Tränke reingehauen hast damit du das Maximum an Schaden raushauen konntest
... noch weißt was Blutreben sind
... du die Onypre gemacht hast
... du bei C'Thun schon mal mehr als 10.000.000 Schaden kassiert hast
... du krampfhaft versuchst zu flüchten wenn jemand einen "Deep Breath" macht
... du dich erinnerst was ein Mount mal gekostet hat und wie dumm man geschaut hat wenn jemand mehr als ein epicmount hatte


----------



## Chuck Norris (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool wenn..
-Du einen Taurenwarri mit einem Testacc angefangen hast und ein T2 Hexer vor dir eine Höllenbestie durchdrehen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Du gedacht hast mit einem Paladin und Heiligem Licht Untote (spieler) Schaden machen zu können oO


----------



## Voni (20. März 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Oldschool sind nur Leute, die die US Closed gespielt haben.
> 
> ... du noch einen Dwarf Mage gespielt hast.
> ... du dich noch als Allianzler mit Undeads unterhalten konntest.
> ...



Fettes GZ, dann bist Du also der Oldestschooler!!! 

Wahrscheinlich hast DU WOW schon so lange auf Deinem Sinclair ZX, dass Du die Listings aus der PC-Action noch selber abschreiben musstest, oder hat es Dir jemand auf die Datasette geknallt?

Gruss
Voni


----------



## Mooseman (20. März 2008)

... wenn Du noch www.blasc.de kennst.
... wenn Du Dich gefreut hast das der Meciless Planer aktualisiert wurde.
... wenn Du noch mit fremden Leuten LvL 16 unterwegs warst und es waren keine Twinks.
... wenn Du noch in Sentinel Hill standest und einen Heiler für DM gesucht hast.
... wenn Du Wochenlang das Reliktbündel mit Dir rumgetragen hast.
... wenn Du Wochenlang Omokks Kopf mit Dir rumgetragen hast.
... wenn Du Dich auf den großen Wetterpatch gefreut hast.
... der Brachlandchat noch der schlimmste war
... Du Dir heimlich vor Deinen Freunden einen Horden/Allianz Char erstellt hast, nur um mal die anderen
    Hauptstädte zu sehen.
... wenn Du mal einem kleinen den Weg nach Desolace gezeigt hast (Als Allianzler)
... wenn Du für Deinen ersten Char noch 6 Monate (RL Zeit) gebraucht hast um ihn auf 60 zu bekommen
... wenn Du Dich darüber aufgeregt hattest, dass Dein Freund die Gelkis verhauen hat. (Können wir jetzt
    noch zusammen spielen?!?)
... wenn DU Dich gefreut hast, dass Dein letztes grünes Teil gegen ein blaues ausgetauscht wurde
... wenn DU noch weisst welche Mob/Quest/Gebietsentdeckung Dir das erste Level 60 gegeben hat. (Geist in 
    den westlichen Pestländern)


----------



## Avenenera (20. März 2008)

zu lvl 60 ^^
Mein Mage um 1:16 Morgen, Skelett in den östlichen im giften Tal :O

Du bist Oldschool wenn 
... du mit 10 Leuten Deadmines warst !!
... du mit deinem lvl 2! char von Gildies durch die Deadmines gezogen wurdest
... du keine Ahnung hast was portsteine sind
... dein komplett Heilung geskillter Druide Insektenschwarm hat!


----------



## Fabi_an (20. März 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> ... wenn du dich wunderst warum keiner mehr eine dudu nachtelfe anbaggert


hammergeil^^
(Wenn mans versteht)


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> genau:
> 
> *- ohne www.buffed.de (blasc)*
> - ohne Zeitanzeige unter den buffs
> ...



argh!


Nesnah schrieb:


> ....du im chat liest "Suche Raid für Maggi" und du dich fragst warum er 40 Leute fürs kochen braucht.



lol


Woodspirit schrieb:


> LOL...und was bist Du für ein Depp?
> 
> /reported


ichbinndumundwillandereleutevererschen.de!
saukomisch^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du bist ALT wenn du noch weißt was BTX ist, das es vor 1993 kein Webbrowser-Fähiges "Internet" gab, was Mosaic war und welche Geräusche ein Akkustik-Koppler machte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich bin alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit



Voni schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast DU WOW schon so lange auf Deinem *Sinclair ZX, *dass Du die Listings aus der PC-Action noch selber abschreiben musstest, oder hat es Dir jemand auf die Datasette geknallt?



Ich hatte son Ding. OMG, Ich bin so alt ich müsste schon tot sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tütty (20. März 2008)

tiiiimmmä töten , das mah alte schule ööhy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gruß
Tütty


----------



## Arzuloth (20. März 2008)

...wenn Du einer der wenigen warst die +22 Int auf Waffe oder +15 Agi verzaubern konnten.

... Du "Auge der Schatten" alleine farmen konntest und Dir damit eine goldene Nase verdient hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (20. März 2008)

hehe....
du bist oldschool
-wen du auf reschtschraibung achdesd

der wear mit absicht falsch geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ohrensammler du pöser flamör 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab deinen post noch gelesen, un jetz kommt die rache, dir gehlöt mal so ordentlich der popo verhaut und das internet gesperrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerias (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool wenn...

... 30% deiner Repkosten vom Deep Breath stammen.
... du dich noch errinnerst, wie die ganzen Raidinstanzen ohne sich bewegende Bäume aussehen.
... wenn du als addtank bei Garr dein Target immer verdaddelt hast und die "F" Taste dein bester Freund war
... wenn du immer Angst hattest, Gole würde die Brücke hochlaufen.
... das Wort "Lavapack" Schweißausbrüche auslöst.
... wenn du den Film "Alien vs. Predator" guckst und dir als erstes "C'thun" einfällt.
... Wenn du immer noch nach Ironforge fliegst, um ins AH zu gucken.
... wenn Paladine immer noch nach Bananen riechen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool

- wenn dein Rechner anno Feb/2005 noch so war dass du bei jedem Einflug nach IF die wunderschönen Standbilder bewundern konntest



@ Heavy-metal
Das war doch mal ein anständiger Flamewar. da können die anderen noch was lernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (20. März 2008)

...wenn du meinst das vanish ein waschmitel ist
...wenn du denkst das dudus verflucht sind mit bäumen weil bei eulen immer welche stehen und die heiler verschwinden und ein baum anpflanzen


----------



## heavy-metal (20. März 2008)

du bist oldschool wenn....
-du dich noch erinnerst wie krieger tanken, und priester, palas, druiden heilen
-du noch weisst wie schlecht palas sind
-du noch gruppen für instanzen suchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-du dich über grüne sachen freust
-du denkst GMs würden dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidoni (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn....

.... du noch den "Schlüssel zur sengenden Schlucht" Hast.

.... du weist Wo man den den noch herbekommst.

.... du dich wunderst das der Mop der das Horn für den Schlüssel Droppt nicht mehr Elite ist.

.... du dich wunderst das es in der sengenden Schlucht auf einmal ein Flugpunkt gibt. 

.... du dich wunderst warum das Defias und Giftzahn Set jetzt nur aus Rare Items besteht.


----------



## heavy-metal (20. März 2008)

du liebst die sengende schlucht oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flo-w (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...

....Max lvl für dich immer noch 60 is (^^)
...Du weißt, wo man die Macht von Menethin bekommt
...wenn glaubst, dass das neu Addon TBC ist


----------



## Thimoron (20. März 2008)

Meiner Meinun nach bist du Oldschool wenn Du
- die Städtename immer noch englisch kennst
- ein Tank ein Def-Krieger war und Bärchen Notlösungen  ( Palas konnten nicht Tanken und der Vorschlag hätte gelächerter ausgelöst )
- X-Road, Tarrensmill und Southshore unsere BG´s waren
-du mit 40 nicht überall Ehrfürchtig warst und Du viel Runenstoff spenden mußtest, um ein Reittier bei einer anderen Fraktion zu bekommen.
- AQ und ZG Abkürzungen sind die Du noch gut kennst


----------



## Nesnah (20. März 2008)

.... du glaubst das immernoch mauradon die nervigste instanz ist.
.... Du Kräuterpflücken gehst aber nie zufrieden bist weil du keinen Bergsilberweißling findest.
.... Du dich wunderst warum der Blutelfenquestgeber ausm Blackrock auf einmal mehrmals in SW rumrennt und du dich bei ihm nicht nach MC porten kannst.
.... Du gelassen die gruppe verlässt weil du glaubst das die einen Knall haben zu 5 Ony zu legen.
.... dir die instanzen Scholo/Strat/DM/MC/BWL/UBRS/LBRS/BRT/AQ 20/AQ 40 und Naxx überhaupt etwas sagen.
.... du vor jeglichen Schamanen wegrennst mit der Angst sie könnten dich onehitten.
.... du alle jammern hörst das sie nie ihr gold fürs epic mount zusammen bekommen und du sie dann auslachst und sie als noobs bezeichnest weil sie sich das 100% mount nicht leisten können.


----------



## Osse (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool, wenn  du begründet weisst, dass Burning Crusade schrott ist und du Angst vor Wotlk hast.


----------



## DerHenne (20. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool, wenn...

...du ein Drachenfeueramulett auf der Bank hast
...du vorher weißt, dass bei einem Fun-Ony-Raid die Hälfte der Spieler fragt, was ein "Drachenfeueramulett" ist und wo man es bekommt
...du als Mage dein zu sheependes Ziel noch per "F" Taste vom Raidleiter übernommen hast
...du Blizzard verflucht hast, weil die t1 und t2-Sets nur für jeweils EINE Skillung vorgesehen waren. Druiden und Palas hatten gefälligst zu heilen, Schattenpriester solltest du nicht werden, und Krieger hatten verdammtnochmal zu tanken!
...du die mit deinem Raid in UBRS eine halbe Stunde lang den Feuerresibuff abgeholt hast - um dann den ersten Ragnaros-Versuch richtig zu verkacken
..."Hund looten nicht vergessen" immer noch einer deiner Standardsprüche ist
...du in ZG geangelt hast
...du noch eine Voodoopuppe deiner Klasse auf der Bank hast

Und am ehesten merkst du, dass du Oldschool bist, wenn....

...du verstehst, worüber die Leute in diesem Thread sprechen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prohead (20. März 2008)

... du jeden tag einsam und allein bei x-roads mit eingeschaltenem pvp stehst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerHenne (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...

...du noch Zeiten kennst, in denen sich Nachtelfen-Druiden und Tauren-Druiden freundlich gegrüßt haben, anstatt sich die Köppe einzuschlagen...


----------



## Meatwookie (20. März 2008)

... du dein Arcanite Reaper noch auf der Bank liegen hast


----------



## Flargh (20. März 2008)

prohead schrieb:


> ... du jeden tag einsam und allein bei x-roads mit eingeschaltenem pvp stehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war der beste bislang. Sehr prägnant.


----------



## Ascían (20. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...
...du jedesmal auf dem Weg zum Porttypen vom MC beim Kunstspringen in der Lava gelandet bist.
...du mal ausversehen Vaelastrasz vor dem GO angesprochen hast.
...du mit der Fertigkeit "Dark Glare" Schadenswerte jenseits der 50 Millionen Dämätsch assoziierst.
...du bei jedem Drachenboss erstmal guckst, welche Farbe die Adds haben.


----------



## Bratiboy (20. März 2008)

...du dir die hände gerieben hast wenn ein schurke auf dich eingeprügelt hat weil du wusstst das er dir dein reckonig auf läd nd du ihn gleich mit 10 aufeinander folgenden schlägen totprügeln wirst^^
...du ein item am namen erkannt hast weil blizzard sich noch die mühe gemacht hat für jedes item ein eigenes model zu entwerfen
....du nicht jeden ausslachst der kein einziges lila teil hat weil du weißt das das früher für die meisten normal war
...dein pala imba ist


----------



## Flo-w (21. März 2008)

...wenn du dich fragst, wo man das Arena Equip looten kann.
...wenn du dich immer noch fragst, seit wann es nen mobilen Greifenretier-Meistergibt
...wenn du beim "ziehen" im SM regelmäßig verreckt bist.
...wenn du weißt, was und wo das SM ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (21. März 2008)

klär mich auf, wtf?! was is sm??? naja ein gutes zeichen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangoran (21. März 2008)

heavy-metal schrieb:


> klär mich auf, wtf?! was is sm??? naja ein gutes zeichen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


SM =Scarlet Monastery = Das Scharlachrote Kloster


Du bist oldschool, wenn...

...du noch weißt dass die Tore von Ahn'Qiraj auch mal geschlossen bzw nicht vorhanden waren.
...du Timmy nicht nur aus Southpark kennst.
...du Brühschlammer in den westlichen Pestis geklopft hast um das Rezept für den Großen Naturschutztrank zu bekommen.
...dir das Wegekreuz überhaupt nichts sagt.
...du Stranglethorn noch kennst und dort auch alle quests erledigt hast.
...du um 3,6,9,12 Uhr immer nach Strangle in die Arena gelaufen bist.
...du Twilights Hammer Texte gefarmt hast.
...du weißt dass der Blackrock nicht nur der Durchgang zwischen 2 Gebieten ist.

Edit:

...du Buffed noch als Blasc kennst.


----------



## heavy-metal (21. März 2008)

du bist der oldschool king
-wenn du die ganzen posts in und auswendig weisst da du damals t3 equipt warst und das alles durchgemacht hast

mmhhhh mir fällt nix mehr ein.....
ich glaub der computer rottet gehirnzellen aus....
naja jetz isses eh zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (21. März 2008)

... du noch angst vor Chen's leerem Fässchen hast


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gotama (21. März 2008)

-Du mit deinem mage nicht sheepst sondern Schildkrötest.
-Du Arcane Intellect nem ganzen Raid einzeln gebufft hast weil dir das Buch no ned gedroppt is
-Wenn du immer noch das "Event" bewunderst wenn man die Tore zur   -geheimen Kammer von Ironaya in Ulda aufmacht
-Du dir deinen Streitwidder der Sturmlanzen noch für gold gekauft hast und nicht für alteracmarken


----------



## Flo-w (21. März 2008)

Das ist so bescheuert, wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt...
in ein paar monaten heists dann:
Du bist soooo Oldschool, weil du die BT vorquest gemacht hast -.-
denn dann gibts rüssi für lvl80 und T6 suckt, wie es T2/T3 tat/tut...
es wird wieder genau das selbe...
nur, dass mehr davon betroffen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avenenera (21. März 2008)

DU bist oldschool mage wenn :
... du noch immer verzweifelt eine Gruppe für die Wasserquest in Düsterbruch suchst
... du dich 2h vorm Raid einloggst damit du genug Wasser für alle hast (wers versteht ist wirlich oldschool ^^)


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (21. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> der thread ist einfach nur hammer !!!
> wirklich - sehr sehr guter einfall !!!! gefällt mir sehr gut und ich hab bis jetzt schon sehr lachen müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer hinkriegt das b1ubb sowas postet hat geile ideen! xD


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (21. März 2008)

Avenenera schrieb:


> ... du dich 2h vorm Raid einloggst damit du genug Wasser für alle hast (wers versteht ist wirlich oldschool ^^)



Autsch, 2 große Wasser pro cast das warn noch zeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grayback (21. März 2008)

OK dann guck ich au mal^^

Du bist Oldschool wenn:

-Du alleine als Hordler nach SW reitest und dich mit nem Helm des Tiefseetauchers  im Kanal versteckst und dich kein depp bemerkt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Du bist Oldschool wenn du mit 70 heute noch dass bist in was du den ersten skillpunkt gesetzt hast.


----------



## Kacie (21. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool, wenn

    ... du mit lvl 60 leute suchst die mit in die alten inis kommen.


----------



## Tuminix (21. März 2008)

Du bist Old School wenn du, 


-noch immer bei jeden Flugpunkt halt machst. (war damals noch nicht so schön wie heute^^)
-noch immer den Hexer als erstes zur Inni schickst. (was man ja bald zum Glück wieder machen kann^^)

-wenn Du noch nach weiteren Dingen suchst, die noch nicht genannt worden sind. (denke das meiste wurde schon erwähnt)


----------



## Mondryx (21. März 2008)

hoffe mal das wurde noch nicht gepostet, habe mir nicht alle seiten durchgelesen...

du bist oldschool wenn du,

-drakki von nem hunter spazieren führen lässt
-dir tribute runs in dire maul was sagen
-du hordler in allianzstädten gesehen hast, und es npc's waren
-weißt das steinhaut von den zwergen mal einen verlangsamendenn effekt hatte
-du nach jedem skill lernen in den unteren stufen pleite warst


----------



## Flerius (21. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn...

-kA, ich bin net oldschool xD


----------



## Nyak (21. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn...

.... du in Gnomeregan einen ehrfürchtigen Ruf hast.


----------



## Avenenera (21. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool...
... wenn du noch immer wegen Dal'rends hochheiliger Attack nach Ubrs gehst xD
... du bei Dämonenhunden in inis 1x nackig stirbst weil du erfahren willst welche Farben bei dem doppelköpfigen diesmal kommen ^^


----------



## Masticor (21. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool wenn...

...Du der Meinung bist das Dudu's weder Heilen,Tanken noch Dmg machen können
...Du weisst was "Dudu" bedeutet


----------



## Nigrin- Blackmoore (21. März 2008)

..du durch den Blackrock gelaufen, und druch mindcontrol in die Lava geschmissen worden bist.


----------



## Grivok (21. März 2008)

... wenn dein erstes mount mehr gekostet hat als der reiten skill ^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (21. März 2008)

..du als Jäger dein Pet zuerst unbedingt zurück rufst/auf passiv stellst, bevor du einen Mob eine Eisfalle unter den Hintern legst^^

..wenn du dich als Jäger dauernd wunderst, dass Petheilen wohl verbugt sein muss, weil es nur so kurz dauert und das ja nicht sein kann

...wenn du denkst, das kann nur aufgrund von Lagproblemen oder Bugs sein, dass Jäger fast auf Nahkampfreichweite zu Gegnern stehen und trotzdem munter auf sie einballern

...wenn du dich fragst, was für ein komisches verschnörkeltes Pfeilsymbol über manchen Gegnern in der Nähe von Jägern ist

...wenn du es für ein Gerücht hältst, dass es "Buff-Food" für Pets gibt oder auch Buff-Food, das +AP oder andere komische Dinge gibt

..überhaupt wenn du dich wunderst, was das +AP und +Crit auf vielen Items soll (für welche Klasse das wohl ist) und du spez. als Jäger/Schurke verzweifelt nach Items mit viel +BEW suchst

...wenn du nach wie vor keine Ahnung hast, wie der integrierte Sprachchat funktioniert bzw. du überhaupt gar nichts weisst davon

...wenn du dich als Krieger wunderst, dass Donnerknall in der Verteidigungshaltung funktioniert

...wenn du dich über die zusätzlich anklickbaren "Tresore" in Banken wunderst

und,und,und


----------



## BirKenH4ier (21. März 2008)

und noch ein dummer flame threat


----------



## ravenhill.de (21. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...

...du immer noch thottbot nutzt
...du jetzt nicht "thottbot" bei Google eintippst
...du den Flugpunkt in Silithus hast
...du den Flugpunkt in Ratchet nicht hast
...du aus Angst vor Schurken am Flugpunkt nie afk beim Fliegen gegangen bist
...du weiß, was mein Accountname mit WoW zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...du weiß, was ein Petpull ist
...du Leute auslachst, die meinen dass Ruffarmen zu lange dauert
...du heulst, wenn du merkst, dass deine gebunkerten Essenzen des xxxxx im AH nur 50 Silber bringen
...du dir beim Twinken mühevoll eine Gruppe für einen Elitequestmob zusammensuchst, nur um festzustellen, dass der inzwischen nonelite ist
...du deinen Account am 12.02.04 aktiviert hast
...du weiß, was eine Warteschlange beim Einloggen ist
...UBRS für dich nicht untere, sondern obere Blackrockspitze bedeutet
...dem Tank bei Onyxia eine Minute und nicht eine Sekunde zum Antanken gegeben wurde
...du immer noch die T0.5-Questreihe machst, und zwar weil sie Spaß bringt und sinnlos überteuert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...du diese List endlos fortsetzen könntest.


----------



## Thoryia (21. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> der thread ist einfach nur hammer !!!
> wirklich - sehr sehr guter einfall !!!! gefällt mir sehr gut und ich hab bis jetzt schon sehr lachen müssen
> 
> 
> ...


Keiner, ich wiederhole wirklich KEINER hat es jemals geschafft, an EINEM Tag 1.000.000 Ehre, in Worten EINE MILLION Ehre zu farmen.
Solltest du dich vertan haben und eine Null zuviel geschrieben haben nutze Punkte als Platzhalter, dann passiert das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten waren Eine Million Ehre pro Woche um Platz eins zu sein auf dem Server normal, also am Tag Durchschnittlich 100.000 bis 150.000 Ehre gefarmt.


----------



## Gumpy (21. März 2008)

wenn du weisst wo die worte "oh blut des helden" deine letzten sind


----------



## Avenenera (21. März 2008)

DU BIST OLDSCHOOL WENN DU WEIßT MIT WELCHER HAND RAGNAROS MAJORDOMO UMNIETET 11nachtelf xD


----------



## Navidgirnuod (21. März 2008)

- du immernoch CT_Raidassist benutzt obwohl dich alle dafür auslachen (man gewöhnt sich soschlecht um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- du der einzige priester des servers bist der in Shattrath mit Segnung rumsteht
- du Black Temple bosse mit welchen aus MC/BWL/AQ vergleichst
- du Paladine nur als Heiler Akzeptierst und Blutelfenmädchen ständig bittest sich doch etwas "bedeckter" zu halten


----------



## Zachrid (21. März 2008)

...du als Paladin vom Nachbuffen eine Gelenkentzündung bekamst.
...du Ragnaros irgendwann mal aus Langeweile in der Otterform getanked hast.
...beim MC Funraid Sulfuron den Satz: "Sehet <dein Name>, er, der schon uralt war als eure Welt noch jung war!" fallen lässt.

Und
...du bei Monkey Island 1 mitten in der Endsequenz die Diskette wechseln musstest.


----------



## eddyrulez (21. März 2008)

... du dich irgendwann 2004 für die closed beta angemeldet hast und ca. 1 jahr jeden verdammten tag auf die heisserwartete blizzemail gewartet, aber nie bekommen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... du den begriff "imbadin" kennst hahahahaha

... du noch bei einem der schönen crossroads- / astranaar- / tarrens millraids dabei warst


----------



## Chylli (21. März 2008)

...wenn du Stundenlang Rexxar gesucht hast um deine %@§$%*!  Ony-Pre abzugeben 
...wenn dir zu Solarian "DU BIST DIE BOMBE!" einfällt
...wenn deine Erklärung zu Kael's erstem Add mit "Das is wie bei Buru..." anfängt


----------



## Bawagrog (21. März 2008)

... wenn du auf dem ersten und zweiten feld farmst


----------



## Monolith (21. März 2008)

Mod2506 schrieb:


> Du bist oldschool, wenn...


... dir Künstler wie Run DMC, N.W.A und Grandmaster Flash ein Begriff sind.

Oldschool ist ein Begriff, welcher der "alte" Hip-Hop geprägt hat..!


----------



## Deadwool (21. März 2008)

... wenn du 700g zusammensparst um beim Alterac Händler den Widder zu kaufen
... wenn du immer noch glaubst die Uldum Questreihe könnte jeden Moment weitergehen


----------



## Ertri (21. März 2008)

....... du den Würgetanghandel deines Servers unter Kontrolle hattest und damit ein kleines Vermögen gemacht hast.
....... du im Chat immernoch in ganzen Sätzen postest.


----------



## Barakiel (21. März 2008)

du bist oldschool, wenn....

.....wenn du keinen bock auf deinen krieger hast weil der keinen schadem macht.
......  du als krieger spalten nicht benutzt weil es waffenhltbarkeitsschaden macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst ist im grunde echt alles gesagt worden schon.

achja, ich bemerke das ich ich n echter oldschooler bin, weil ich pre-bc  besser fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bawagrog (21. März 2008)

Barakiel schrieb:


> achja, ich bemerke das ich ich n echter oldschooler bin, weil ich pre-bc  besser fand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm ich glaub das geht vielen die pre bc aktiv gespielt haben so... 
Ich selbst wünsche mir einige sachen von pre-bc zurück. Z.B. das gaaanz alte Alterac valley, wo man noch Blut von allies gesammelt hat um dann gemeinsam Lokke zu beschwören, 
welcher so verbuggt war, dass er erstmal ne halbe stunde in der Mitte rumstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da war noch teamwork gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: und natürlich um nicht ot zu werden: ... wenn du Mount Hyjal schon pre Bc gesehen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (21. März 2008)

Als Old-Scool Schurke fällt mir da nur ein Satz ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du bist Old-Scool, wenn...

du denkst das ein Mager(in) immer noch mit einem Backstab umfällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (21. März 2008)

wo wir grad beim schurke sind

du bist oldschool wenn
du denkst du kannst als schurke ein 3on1 schaffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mod2506 (21. März 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Wer hinkriegt das b1ubb sowas postet hat geile ideen! xD



Vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und auch vielen dank auch die Community, für die zahlreichen Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

keep on running oldschool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prenne (21. März 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> ...Du einen militärischen Rang vor Deinem Namen trägst.



So wies aussiet bin ich oldscholl!

Du bist Oldschool wenn...

... du dich noch über die Goldwerbung wunderst!!


----------



## heavy-metal (21. März 2008)

wenn du dich über die ganzen spacken wunderst die dich anschreiben ob du sie gegeng gold ziehst


----------



## stylow (21. März 2008)

du bist oldschool wenn du fast weinen musst wenn du alle antworten in diesem Threath gelesen hast weil du dir die alte Zeit zurückwünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (21. März 2008)

lol, /sign @ stylow

... wenn ihr immernoch zu zweit dm farmt


----------



## Ertri (22. März 2008)

..... wenn du deinen vierten Char. gerne Alfred E. Neumann nennen wolltest und du feststellen musstest das nur Alfredeneumann erlaubt war. Und du ihn daraufhin Shadowkiller genannt hast und der Name noch frei war.


----------



## Remul (22. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn Du

... Leute in deine Grp inv und du sie drängst, /split einzugeben ;P


----------



## Gegendieally (22. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn...

-Du glaubst Ally kann keine Schamanen spielen 

- Du glaubst Horde haben keine Palas

-Du dich wunderst das man wenn man durch das dunkle Portal geht in eine andere Welt kommt

-Du fester Überzeugung bist "Juwelierschleifen" is kein Beruf

-Du glaubst Ingi ist nutzlos


----------



## 999 (22. März 2008)

ingi waren nicht ganz nutzlos 
ohne repbot kein raid :-)


----------



## Brimstone (22. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool wenn ...

... du mit einem mulmigen Gefühl Richtung Blackrock (Schwarzfels) gegangen bist und damit rechnen musstest das da wieder ein Untotenschurke mit T2 wieder auf dich wartet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... wenn du stundenlang in Azshara Traumblatt gefarmt hast, nur um die entstandenen Manapots dann in BWL an einem Abend zu versaufen

... wenn du noch weißt, das es Drop-Bücher in AQ 20/40 gab durch die du einen neuen Rang von deinem Spell erlernen konntest


----------



## FZeroX (22. März 2008)

*Ashkandi, Großschwert der Bruderschaft
Wird beim Aufheben gebunden
Zweihand	Schwert
229 - 344 Schaden	Tempo 3.50
(81.9 Schaden pro Sekunde)
+33 Ausdauer
Benötigt Stufe 60
"Die Initialen A.L. sind in den Schwertgriff eingeätzt."
Anlegen: Erhöht die Angriffskraft um 86.* 


Du Bist Oldsch00l, wenn du ohne zu googeln weisst, wer A.L. ist
Du bist Oldschool, wenn du als offtank ins micro winselst, weil der hunter 5 dkp mehr hat als du
Du bist oldschool, wenn du weisst, morgen gehts aq40 und da dropt die stangenwaffe die ohnehin viel besser für jäeger is
Du bist oldschool wenn du das gefühl kennst 39 weiter leute neben dir 1 großer drache vor dir 1 schurke steht falsch und alle sind tot
Du bist oldschool, wenn du emeriss kennst
du bei dem wort felwood an firbolgklataschen denkst
du bist oldschool, wenn du denkst dein melee dd ist mit 1000ap reif für dicksten inis
du bist oldschool, wenn du denkst mit deiner Tier2 set stamm grp könntest du im bg noch was ausrichten


tbc....


* du bist richtig oldschool, wenn deine buffed id nur 4 stellig ist !!
** du bist noch viel oldschoolericher, wenn du die situation kennst, 11.000 ms ping und 10 leute nebend dir im startgebiet die dir die mobs weghauen so wie in der closed beta .. hach, das waren noch zeiten *g*


----------



## KICKASSEZ (22. März 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Du bist oldschool wenn..
> 
> - Du solche Treaths erstellst
> 
> ...



wayne, pfff ruhe der thread is geil


----------



## GermanTrasheR (22. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool wenn....


....du deinen Ruhestein immernoch in Kargath hast.


----------



## Davidor (22. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool,wenn....

dir die Sätze: lootet die Hunde und Vergesst nicht eure Umhänge was sagen

MFG Davidor


----------



## KICKASSEZ (22. März 2008)

du bist oldschool, wenn:

- du noch angst vor dem grossen bösen drachen hattest
- du noch das schmuckstück von der argentumdämmerung in deiner questtasche hast
- du als hexer noch voller stolz mit dem T2 teil rumposierst
- mehr kommt später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (22. März 2008)

- deine englischkenntnisse noch zu schlecht waren, um sich auszudenken, dass mt "geschmolzener kern" heissen könnte
- du willst, dass es CLASSIC SERVER gäbe, für die man nur das spiel kaufen müsste und keine monatlichen gebühren zahlen müsste


----------



## Flo-w (22. März 2008)

...wenn du denkst, Scherbenwelt hätte was mit drittem Reich zu tun (nicht falsch verstehen....)


----------



## heavy-metal (22. März 2008)

-wenn du auf den dummen ebaythread antwortest


----------



## iggeblackmoore (22. März 2008)

Also ich bin Oldschool^^

Du bist oldschool wenn du weißt dass Nef respawn zeit hat wenn man ihn nicht down bekommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pichoux (22. März 2008)

- du weisst was ein IWIN-button ist 

- du noch niemals das Wort "Schlingendornthal" in den Mund genommen hast

- du TM und XR als die ersten wahren bg's anerkennst -> und den Blackrock schließlich als bestes!

- du während eines 40mann raids einfach mal ne stunde afk gegangen bist und zum loot erscheinst ohne das jemand auch nur ansatzweise etwas gemerkt hat.

- du die "alten" epic mounts gesehen hast (oder gar eins besitzt), dich über ihren simplen skin aufgeregt hast, um heute festzustellen wie geil sie doch waren

- du legendäre items mal für ein Gerücht gehalten hast

- du mal den Brightwoodstaff gefarmt hast (um dir dein epic-mount zu finanzieren) - und ihn tatsächlich für ein ausgezeichnetes item gehalten hast.

- du als wl tägliche 4 stunden Sholo gefarmt hast (1 run versteht sich) um an Headmasters Charge zu gelangen ihn aber niemals hast droppen sehen

- du täglich mehrere Stunden damit verbracht hast 15er inis abzufarmen um dann mit 2 weiteren klassenkollegen um ein t0 set zu würfeln - vorher hastu dies natürlich im raidchat per (n,b oder need) angekündigt

- du dir niemals einen bubble-disspell vorstellen konntest

- du (zumindest immer mal wieder) beim aq40 event eingelogg bist *gg*

- du Ashkhandi-hunter ausgelacht hast

- du den destruction-tree (beim wl) für eine Imba-PvP specc hälst, die völlig PvE untauglich ist. Und (als wl) den namen Drakedog mit ehrfurcht aussprichst.

- du über den /emote bug ingame mit der anderen Fraktion kommuniziert hast

- du t2-items besessen hast, bevor sie ihren eigentlichen skin erhalten haben (hi@wl turban^^)

- du als hunter (weiss nimmer wies bei den anderen klassen war) das alte t0 set besessen hast (OHNE SCHWULEN WOLFSKOPP)

- du mal den Spelldamage-bonus auf dem Staff of Dominance für overpowered gehalten hast

- du als mage mit dem alten t1 boni einfach alles und jeden im pvp umgezergt hast, und diese Zeit immernoch für den höhepunkt dieser Klasse hälst

- du DM-bossruns gemacht hast

- du als Paladin 500-1000gold für den Makellosen schwarzen Diamanten ausgegeben hast


----------



## iggeblackmoore (22. März 2008)

-Du bist oldschool wenn du Rok'delar und Lok'delar als Jäger hattest 

(Ich hab leider nur noch Lok'delar xD )


----------



## Leviathan666 (22. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn du...

keinen Raid für Hogger brauchst!


----------



## Jequintor (22. März 2008)

du bist oldschool , wenn

 du um ne eisfalle zu legen dich totstellst

richtig kiten kannst (siehe epicquest)


----------



## Stryyke (22. März 2008)

wenn du Onyxia immer noch für einen starken Encounter hälst


----------



## DmgDealer (22. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool wenn...
... du in SW von Kazzak gekillt worden bist
... du als Schami immernoch die Mats für Sulfuras farmst
... du einen Zwergenpriester hast, nur weil der Fear Ward hat


----------



## Evilmalwieder (22. März 2008)

^^ mach dann auch mal mit

-Du bist oldschool wenn du glaubst als Waffen oder Rüstungsschmied gute gegenstände herstellen zu können und sogar eine auswahl hast.
-Du bist oldschool wenn du aus der mc grp gehst weil da 2 Feuermagier in deiner grp sind.
-Du bist oldschool wenn du nach 8 stunden aus brt gekommen bist um die ony pre zu machen... 
und dann merkst das du gleich Dunkeleisenerz hättest verhütten lernen können
-Du glaubst die besten sachen für Magier droppen bei Bossen und du Schneiderei nur für Verzauberungskunst erlernt hast... 
-Du bist oldschool wenn du nen raid auf das bollwerk machen willst und sich alle deine grp mitglieder in der Scherbenwelt aufhalten und auf dich warten
-Du bist oldschool wenn du einen 45 min baron run gemacht hast aber 1 minute länger gebraucht hast weil der tank dringen afk musste (der ist immer noch auf ignore^^ meint ihr ich soll den mal aus der ignore list löschen? ) 
-Du bist oldschool wenn du nen feind im T set siehst und wegläufst

usw usw usw

so hoffe das war was dabei das noch nicht gepostet wurde


----------



## Tugark (22. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool...

... wenn du weisst, was "DU bist die Bombe!" so lustig macht
... wenn du als Ingi bei Nef immer einen Reparierbot dabei haben musstest
... wenn du Eranikus nicht nur aus dem versunkenen Tempel kennst
... wenn du auch mehrere Stunden in BRD verbracht hast, nur um das letzte Feuerresiteil zu kriegen
... wenn du als Defftank abends 0 Gold hast und komplett rotes Equip, weil du keine Dailies hast


----------



## iggeblackmoore (22. März 2008)

Avenenera schrieb:


> .. wenn du dein PET im Ah explodiern lässt !!!
> ... du den Priestercall von Nefarian verpennst und den MT todheilst!
> ... mind. 1x deine halbe Gruppe mit in den Tod gerissen hast weil du die Bombe von Vaeletraz verpennt hast




Oder wenn du beim Huntercall vergessen hast deine Fernkampfwaffe abzulegen und danach als Jäger in den Nahkampf musst. xD


----------



## Shaeln (22. März 2008)

-wenn du noch alle Items für nen Tribut Run nennen kannst


----------



## Haannes (22. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool....
-wenn dein Epic wirklich noch ein epic war!
-wenn du als level 60er mit vollem blauen Equip imba warst
-wenn du viele Rohstoffe gesammelt hast um dieses Scheiß Tor in Silithus zu öffnen^^

Ohmann, war das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *heul*


----------



## RealLichKing (22. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool wenn...
      ...du vor BC einen Char auf 60 hattest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mckayser (22. März 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> -	das einzige was dir zu Ostern einfällt der Satz „Beschützt die Eier um jeden Preis“ ist



Der hier ist schön und passt auch so wunderbar zur Jahreszeit, gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (22. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> für sowas würde ich einen kickbann voten !!



du meinst voteban oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sawna (22. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...

... du im BG noch "invl pls" gebettelt hast.


----------



## slayer3012 (22. März 2008)

rofl nen schami als tank omg naja ich sag zu dem ganzen scheiß nix.....aber ich geb dir da völlig recht xD


----------



## Rilifane (22. März 2008)

Ich hab auch noch was zu bieten :


Du bist Oldschool, wenn ....

... Du im "Suche nach Gruppe Channel" noch 15 - 25 Leute für die RAID-Quests in den ÖP 

"Ordnung muss wiederhergestellt werden" und die "Schlacht um Darrowshire" suchst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



...die "alten Zeiten" manchmal vermiss' 



Die Rili


----------



## Prenne (22. März 2008)

... wenn du das Easteregg mit Ironaya kapierst!!


----------



## Guibärchen (22. März 2008)

... epic für selten und unerreichbar hälst


----------



## Merlinia (23. März 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Du bist oldschool, wenn...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omg, hey´ich benutz auch noch die alten namen, die sind doch viel cooler!^^

außerdem ist man old school

-wenn man so wie ich vor 2 wochn 100 gold für naxx pre Q ausgiebt...^^


----------



## Flo-w (23. März 2008)

Sawna schrieb:


> Du bist oldschool, wenn...
> 
> ... du im BG noch "invl pls" gebettelt hast.



ja... -.-
und dann haste im enddefect doch wieder 3 gruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das waren noch zeiten


----------



## Cyberflips (23. März 2008)

Du bist oldschool,

...wenn Du mit BC das übel hast kommen sehen
...wenn Du noch jeden Sonntag Nachmittag mit 40 Leuten eine Verabredung hattest
...wenn Du Dich noch an Deinen 60igsten erinnern kannst
...wenn Du Dich noch an die ersten Ausritte durch Mondscheinnächte erinnerst
...wenn Dich Ony mal so richtig weggebruzelt hat
...wenn Du weißt was ein Drakonischer Deflektor ist
...wenn Du Thunderfury nicht mit einem Zuchthengst assoziierst
...wenn Du nächtelang die geheimen Mysterien von Ragnaroks Lootable diskutiert hast
...wenn Dich Taktiken gegen Vealastras die Hälfte Deiner Haarpracht gekostet haben

und auf Platz 1: 
...wenn Du einer von den Menschen bist, die im Jahr 2005 nicht am Schicksal der RL-Menschheit aktiv teilgenommen haben    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mein Gott ja, das waren noch Zeiten

Ich bekenne, ich war oldschool   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Zugabe für echte ultraoldschooler:   ...wenn Deine Gruppe vor Lachen fast gewhiped ist, weil Du eine Gruppe Skellette auf einem Hügel abtanzen gesehen hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaynai (23. März 2008)

.....wenn du allies/hordler in silithus getötet hast
.....wenn du zu arm bist für das epic mount
.....wenn du die yetis in Winterquell gefarmt hast
.....du Onyxias key immernoch im Inventar hast
.....dein PvP set blau ist
.....T3 für dich das beste überhaupt ist
......du als druide die unaufhaltbare macht trägst *hust* hab ich immernoch           auffer bank^^
......du dich im AV wunderst, dass plötzlich auf hordenseite kinder rumlaufen
.......du dich über die leute wunderst, die 70 sind (keine sorge, sind GMs xD)
.......du deinen Computer neustartest, weil plötzlich in der hauptstact ein Baum im AH steht und auch noch herumläuft


----------



## donquichote (23. März 2008)

wenn..
du im av nach 10 min fragst warum keiner den eislord beschworen hat und du nach 16h schon 30verschiedene bgs hinter dir hattest

du meinst n ticket zu erstellen weil deine buff leiste weg is weil du nur mehr 2 tränke saufn kannst

du glaubst nefarian is die schwester von nigthbane,wobei der sicher magersucht hat

du glaubst die halle der ehre is n cooler platz und kein gasthaus

du merkst ony dropt zwar nen super setkopf aber wer hat nun ne vodopuppe 

du denkst der drache in bwl hat nur 30% aber der hat den gleichn fluch wie mumur oder sind die beiden nur auf nem program von weigth watchers

du merkst raids sind doch nur langeweile auf irgendwelchen stätten von schurken und dudus

du erkennst das worldbosse sich genauso langweilen ingame wie du

du merkst das im blackrock doch nich immer schwarzsehen angesagt is

das aq40 doch nix mit nem intelligentsquotienten zu tun hat

und du bemerkst scheise echt schon 3 jahre? cu in teh game don  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flo-w (25. März 2008)

Du bist old school, wenn
du immer noch einen T2 Char auf 60 hast, und beim Addon aus Trotz einen neuen angefangen hast.

du bemerkt hast, das Städte und Zohnen plötzlich deutsch Namen haben.

du dich wunderst, warum Blizzard open PvP erfinden musste (du hast das doch schon seit Jahren gemacht)

du dich wunderst, wieso dir Leute mit durchsichtigen Mounts entgegen kommen.

du bei Trading Card Game and Yu-Gi-Oh und nicht an WoW denkst.

du weißt, was "Allimani" ist.

du alle Allimani folgen kennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cervez (25. März 2008)

.... du immer noch nach ashenvale fliegst um dich für die warsongschlucht anzumelden

.... du immer noch stundenlange auf der suche nach gromsblut duch die verwüsteten lande rennst (fläschchen der titanen)

.... du glaubst nur leute mit besonderen rang kommen in die halle der champions

.... du jäger die ihr pet rausholen sofort aus der gruppe wirfst

.... du noch immer die scholo quests im questlog hast weil es keine 5er gruppen gab (geschweige denn eine die            in den keller geht)

.... du dich fragst was eine instanz id ist

.... du dich mit 100 anderen magiern um den kerl in aszhara geprügelt hast, der das questitem für die schweinverwandelung gedroppt hat

.... du noch immer silithus meidest auf grund der aq öffnungsquest ( 24stunden nonstop elite käfer kloppen-.-)

.... du dich mittags um 12 fürs alteractal angemeldet hast in der HOFFNUNG es würde doch am selbigen tage noch aufgehen

.... du noch immer den könig von stormwind im kerker der insel nördlich von theramore suchst


----------



## hansieknalle (25. März 2008)

als schurke das Sturmschleierset für imba hälst

du dich wunderst warum die NPC nicht mehr elite sind


----------



## b1ubb (25. März 2008)

- du mit dem epic stab vom priester - BT healst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- du vor BC einen shamy auf horde gehabt hast

und du bist imba wenn du - die seite 14 eröffnet hast - BAM - IMBA BUFF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eylo (25. März 2008)

...du die Zeiten vermisst als Hexer wirklich IMBA waren !

...und Krieger im BG zu deinen bevorzugten Opfern gehörten !


----------



## Uaaargh (25. März 2008)

da kann ich net mitreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flo-w (25. März 2008)

du noch zeiten kennst, wo du keine 5 lvl 19 Schurken mit 1.9k HP auf dich zu gerannt kamen und dich als stoffi ge-one-hittet haben


----------



## Mofeist (25. März 2008)

du immer wieder in diesen thread schaust und bei fast allen beiträgen mit dem kopf nicken musst >.<


----------



## picollo0071 (25. März 2008)

*push*
/sticky :-P


----------



## Twofaceoo (25. März 2008)

...du dich als Schurke gefeut hast nen Warlock im Open-PvP zu treffen.
...du genau weißt, wieviele Fulborgs im Felwood rumlaufen.
...du Firemages für imba im PvE hälst.
...du dich bei deinen 4 Epics/Tag immer noch bei jedem freuen kannst.


----------



## Mofeist (25. März 2008)

.../ du immer noch  für Segnung, MC rennst weil dir das 2te teil beim 15ten run nach bc immer noch irgend ein verpeilter Priester mit den Worten "cool was für Priester" wegewürfelt hat. 

../ du dir beim dropp eines t5-6 teils denkst ja is schon geil aber lieber hät ich meine letzten drei t3 teile noch.


../ du versuchst Leute für Naxxramas zu begeistern damit der classic raid mal wieder rein kommt aber nur auf unverständniss stößt.


----------



## Kujon (25. März 2008)

Twofaceoo schrieb:


> ...du genau weißt, wieviele Fulborgs im Felwood rumlaufen.



ha geil :-)

könnte man noch ergänzen mit:

...und du deine killrunde so auslegst, dass du immer rechtzeitig zum respawn des häuptlings wieder vor ihm stehst und ihn killen kannst^^


----------



## alchilèes (25. März 2008)

... du wochenlang dunkeleisen gefarmt hast damit du dir deine dunkeleisenrüstung herstellen konntest
    du ZG auswendig kennst
    du die jubelschreie nach dem raggi im dreck lag immer noch hörst und eine gänsehaut beim gedanken 
    daran bekommst
    du in panik geraten bist wenn ony tief eingeatmet hat


----------



## Mamasus (26. März 2008)

Du bist Oldschool wenn...

... du die "Aufhaltbare Macht" findest und dir dachtest: Hmmmm... das hieß doch mal anders und war Episch.


----------



## humanflower (26. März 2008)

Mofeist schrieb:


> du immer wieder in diesen thread schaust und bei fast allen beiträgen mit dem kopf nicken musst >.<


Jawohl!!!


----------



## heavy-metal (27. März 2008)

-du als oldschool hardcore raider weinst, weil es heutzutage os einfach is epixx zu bekommen....


----------



## -sonixx- (27. März 2008)

... du patch 2.4 installiert hast.
... du in solchen threads postest. 
..............NEIN!


----------



## Luminon (27. März 2008)

...wenn du noch weisst was das Chromatic Carapace ist 
...du noch weisst wer vor wem sterben musste damit die dropchance steigt
...du noch weisst wieviele randomgruppen an dieser aufgabe in ubrs gescheitert sind
...du dich noch an hunter erinnerst die beim Dal Rend event die halbe instanz gepullt haben mit ihrem pet ^^


----------



## Skydragoon13 (27. März 2008)

... Wenn du dich immernoch erfolgreich weigerst die Deutschen Namen der Ort zu benutzen
... Wenn du meinst man müsste Raiden um Epics zu kriegen (PvP Suxx!!!!)

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein..^^


----------



## Ematra (27. März 2008)

... dein Raidleiter Dich nach Azshara schickt, um nachzuschauen, ob Azuregos gespawned ist.
... Du wochenlang Krieg gegen Booty Bay geführt hast, um den Admiralshut zu bekommen, und Du nun wochenlang gegen die Blutsegelbukaniere kämpft, um wieder in die Städte des Steamweedle-Kartells gelassen zu werden.
... Du Alarm im Globale Verteidigungs-Channel geschlagen hast, weil Allianzler in Ratchet aufgetaucht sind.
... Du das Mondfest als beste Möglichkeit in Erinnerung hast, Ruf bei Deiner Faktion zu farmen.
... Du glaubst, der Flugpunkt in Silithus befände sich in dem Lager am Kraterrand.
... Du weißt, dass Deine Gruppe niemals durch das Lyzeum kommen wird.
... Du absolut sicher bist, dass es im Un´goro-Krater und in Ratchet keine Flugpunkte gibt.
... Du als Allianzler die Schlachten um Tarrens Mill hasst, weil dabei garantiert der Pilzhändler umgenietet wird, was Dir einen ruchlosen Mord einbringt.
... Dein Raidleiter stinksauer ist, weil Du zum dritten Mal Golemagg auf die Brücke gepullt hast.
... Du immer noch vergisst, die Hunde zu looten.
... Du Dich in den Schwarmbauten in Silithus rumtreibst, um Materialien für Naturresiteile zu farmen, die Du für AQ 40 brauchst.
... Du Deine Naturresisammlung um zweimal das Schmuckstück aus Maraudon ergänzt.
... Du stundenlang in den Düstermarschen Drachen erschlägst in der Hoffnung, dass irgendwann das Loderflammenemblem fällt.
... Du Drachenwelpen haust, weil Du hoffst, durch den Verkauft eines Drachenwelplings Dein Mount finanzieren zu können.
... Du mindestens vier Wochen ohne Schlaf auskommen musst, um einmal Oberster Kriegsfürst zu werden.
... Du das Spiel aufgegeben hast, als die Waffen des Obersten Kriegsfürsten plötzlich nach wenigen Tagen lockeren PvPs zu haben waren.
... Du der festen Überzeugung bist, ein Baronrun sei auch mit 10 Leuten schwierig.
... Du der festen Überzeugung bist, der Run durch die Garnision sei auch mit 10 Leuten nicht zu schaffen.
... Du trotzdem laut "Timmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy" schreist.
... Du den Boss in der UBRS kennst, der an der gleichen Stelle erscheint wie die Bestie.
... Du heute noch Alpträume bekommst, wenn Du daran denkst, wie Du im Düsterbruch einem Hexenmeister geholfen hast, sein Epic Mount zu bekommen.
... Du nie eine Gruppe für den Düsterbruch gefunden hast, weil alle dachten, die Instanz sei zu schwer.
... Du beim Versuch, in die Bibliothek zu kommen, wieder mal an den Tigern vor dem Eingang wipest.
... DM für Dich nicht automatisch die Todesminen sind.
... Du bei "Lang lebe die Allianz" noch immer zuerst an Star Wars denkst.
... Du im Brachland mit einem 60er Charakter sprichst, der Dir sagst, dass es zu der Zeit, als er auf lvl 20 war, da noch keinen Eingang zur Warsongschlucht gab.


----------



## Mofeist (4. Mai 2008)

.../ du diesen thread wieder zum leben erwecken willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




.../ und nach dem 18ten Mc Run immer noch auf das 2te teil zu Segnung wartest da es dir ein draenei Priest weggewürfelt hat wo meinte er bräuchte es für classic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



../ Der selbe Draenei Priest meint er müsste dir die letzten 3 t3 teile streitig machen


----------



## 999 (4. Mai 2008)

wenn dein schlüßelbund die gröste tasche ist


----------



## haukii (4. Mai 2008)

Wirklich sehr sehr genialer Thread... Hut ab! 
Leider fallen mit keine ein da schon alles genannt wurde aber mein persönlicher Favorit : ... du Magier kanntest die AE casten mussten und bis lvl 20 in den Arkantree skillen mussten damit AE instant wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (4. Mai 2008)

Hmm, wenn ich das alles so lese:

Alter Rang vorm Namen
T0 oder T0,5 nennen
Englische Namen...



> du immer wieder in diesen thread schaust und bei fast allen beiträgen mit dem kopf nicken musst >.<


/sign


----------



## Tan (4. Mai 2008)

... wenn du vor jeder eisfalle ´nen scatter rausdrückst und dich erstmal totstellst

... wenn du immer noch rhok´delar angelegt hast und dich daran erinnerst, als dieser noch 44 dps hatte

... du damals für ein blaues (!!!) item zig male nach dm nord gegangen bist

... du denkst, du kannst den schurken die zg kombo wegwürfel, weil sie ja eh in mc was besseres bekommen 
(zg kombo: Kriegsklinge der Hakkari -- Fangzahn des Gesichtslosen )

... du mit bc shami rerollt hast, nur um zu merken, dass shami jetzt scheiße ist und hunter jetzt geil

... du versuchst, aimed shot in deiner rotation unterzubringen

... du arkaner schuß immer noch für scheiße hälst

... du spell dmg equip sammelst, damit arkaner schuß schaden macht

... du heal equip sammelst, weil dein pet heal ja damit skaliert


----------



## gebra (4. Mai 2008)

*PETITION zur Führung des alten PVP Titels !!!!*

damit erkennen wir mal die _alten_ chars Ingame !!

(level grad meinen 60er Schami aus pre-BC Zeiten weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Katzensprung (4. Mai 2008)

@ Shycain: Du bist Oldschool, wenn du das Wort Thread nicht richtig schreiben kannst.


mfg


----------



## villain (2. April 2012)

..du heute noch weißt, wo es das rezept für den großen feuerschutztrank gab. (keine ahnung mehr, wie lange ich versucht habe, das zu bekommen.. *seufz*)


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (2. April 2012)

...Wenn du dich Stundenlang im Alteractal rumgeprügelt hast bis zu einem random Epic oder was nicht immer schneller ging, bis zum Sieg. (Looterac). 
...Wenn du die Wege zu den jeweiligen Instanzen und Raidinstanzen noch kennst. Nichts mit Dungeonfinder oder Portsteinen.
...Wenn du in Stranglethorn von deinem Twink auf den Main umloggen musstest, weil wiedermal die Hölle los war.
...Wenn du mit Hunter um ziemliche jede Zweihandwaffe streiten musstest. (Zin'rokh, Ashkandi oder z.b die ungezähmte Klinge). 
...Wenn dir das T1/T2 Teil mal wieder trotz genügender Dkp nicht überlassen wird weil es der Klassenleiter der Gilde noch nicht besitzt.
...Wenn du als Hunter Weltbosse in die jeweils nächste Hauptstadt gezogen hast. 
...Wenn du als Warlock deine Höllenbestie auf deine eigenen Leute (bevorzugt Lowies) losgelassen hast.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (2. April 2012)

... wenn du Drakki in UBRS auch heute noch mit der Hunter "Gassi-gehen-Methode" legst.


----------



## Xidish (2. April 2012)

wenn Du recht alte Threads ausbuddelst ... 
wenn Du endlich die Quests für den Zugang von Naxx absolvieren willst ... (war mir damals nach ner WoW Pause passiert)

wenn Du im Alteractal von den Allys abgelutschte Lollys^^ looten willst ...^^
(Oder gibt es die sogar heute noch?)


----------



## Eyora (2. April 2012)

...wenn du bereits zu beginn dieses Threads einen Post abgegeben hast. (Ob von denen heute noch jemand da ist?)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (2. April 2012)

wenn du den Thread reanimierst und kennst das alles


----------



## Hubautz (2. April 2012)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> wenn du den Thread reanimierst und ....



....er sofort wieder stirbt weil außer dir kaum noch einer oldschool ist.
BTW: Das Rezept für den großen Feuerschutztrank gab es in Lbrs bei den Mobgruppen vor den Spinnen rechts.
Und das weiß ich wirklich noch auswendig, was mich dann doch einigermaßen nachdenklich stimmt.


----------



## Imanewbie (2. April 2012)

Wenn du als Heiler immer noch ein Schmuckstück rumsträgst was deine Aggro reduziert.


----------



## Xatra (2. April 2012)

wenn wir schon dabei sind mach ich mal mit 

... wenn du dich fragst wo es heute die mats für die Gruppenbuffs zu kaufen gibt.
... wenn du dich wunderst warum die sekundären werte auf items nicht mehr in % angegeben sind
... wenn crit der verdammt coolste stat überhaupt für dich ist.


----------



## Liryth (2. April 2012)

wenn du als Verzauberer in Uldaman oder sonstige Gebiete gehen musstest um neue verzauberungen zu lernen.

fällt mir gerade spontan ein.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. April 2012)

Wenn du dich erinnerst, wie du dich in Felwood und Winterspring mit den Allies (oder Hordlern) um die Furbolgs gestritten hast, um Ruf bei der Holzschlundfeste zu farmen.


----------



## tuerlich (2. April 2012)

Wenn du auf der Bank noch das Szepter der Sandstürme liegen hast, obwohl es schon lange nutzlos ist und du es trotzdem nicht wegwerfen willst (obwohl du das Mount und den Titel nicht bekommen hast <.<)


----------



## spectrumizer (2. April 2012)

Hihi. Apropos Bank ...

Wenn du auf der Bank deines Schurken immernoch den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liegen hast und diesen auch nicht wegwerfen willst, obwohl er nutzlos und nichtmal eine schöne Mogging-Vorlage ist.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

[Handel] [Xyz]: lfm DS 10er Tank (kein DK), 2 Heals. Ilvl min. 395er, nur mit clear Exp, neue ID, Gearcheck Kathe

Wenn du kein Wort verstehst.


----------



## fidel123 (2. April 2012)

... wenn du denkst das man immernoch die Mountquests beim Hexer/Pala machen muss 
... wenn du immernoch in BootyBay (Beutebucht pfui) Open PVP machen willst

Hah... das waren noch Zeiten wenn man sich hier alles durchlest kommen alte Erinnerungen hoch


----------



## Xidish (3. April 2012)

... wenn Du vor UBRS auf den Schlüsselmann warten musstest ...

da mir das mitunter zu lange dauerte (fühlbar nur 1 Spieler hatte ihn auf dem Server)

... wenn Du dieses epische Gildenfühl kennst, wenn Dir die Gilde bei der Beschaffung des Zugangs behilflich ist ...
... wenn Du dann zum Abschluss den Fackelgang vor UBRS live erleben konntest ...
... wenn Du spontane Raids erlebst, nur weil ein Gildenmitglied Rache wollte, weil er beim mühsamen Questen von nem Drachen gekillt wurde 

(Sümpfe des Elends/Sümpfe der Drachen^^)


----------



## villain (3. April 2012)

...wenn du hier kaum jemanden findest, der sich vor dir bei buffed / blasc angemeldet hat.... (oh man, wie die zeit vergeht...)


----------



## Malohin (3. April 2012)

... du bis Level 40 gelaufen bist.
... Dartols Rute besitzt.


----------



## orkman (3. April 2012)

-du denkst dass wow ein gutes game ist
-du weisst was cc ist und es SOGAR benutzt


----------



## Swisslion (3. April 2012)

...du den BRACHLANDCHAT vermisst xD
...mit level 60 noch dein Gold für dein level 40 mount sparen musstest
...du noch runenstoff farmen musstest um deinen ruf bei einer anderen fraktion auf ehrfürchtig zu bringen


----------



## Doofkatze (3. April 2012)

Am Wochenende postete ein recht bekannter Spieler unseres Servers sein altes Makro: "ob Muni oder Mats, XXX (kein Namecalling) hats" und meinte es tatsächlich ernst ... Der hat immer noch Munition nach all der Zeit^^


----------



## Eintagsfliege (3. April 2012)

...wenn Du Dich auf Deinen alten Jäger einloggst und eine Tasche voll mit Munition ist.


----------



## Fremder123 (3. April 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Der hat immer noch Munition nach all der Zeit^^





Eintagsfliege schrieb:


> ...wenn Du Dich auf Deinen alten Jäger einloggst und eine Tasche voll mit Munition ist.


Was ja nun nicht wirklich oldschool ist, weil erst mit Patch 4.0 geändert. *räusper*


----------



## Stevesteel (3. April 2012)

wenn Dein Hexenmeister noch Zauber-und Feuerstein auf der Bank hat.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (3. April 2012)

wann man für das beste bufffood noch elitemops umhauen musste, und das besagte rezept noch episch war.




wenn man rare Rüstungen noch gefarmt hat.


----------



## DeathDragon (3. April 2012)

villain schrieb:


> ...wenn du hier kaum jemanden findest, der sich vor dir bei buffed / blasc angemeldet hat.... (oh man, wie die zeit vergeht...)



Win 

- wenn du noch die Arkanitboje und das Szepter von AQ besitzt
- du dich nicht traust zu dritt BT zu gehn, weil du damals mit 24 anderen am dauerwipen warst
- du noch die Taktik von CThun kennst
- den Schlüssel von Kara hast
- du beim fliegen nicht afk gehst, weil du zwischendrin landen und die nächste Route angeben musst.
- du den Eingang von allen Instanzen kennst
- du das szepter von Mauradon noch besitzt
- du den klassischen PVP Titel noch hast
- du Orte wie Crossroad, Stranglethorn, Vorgebirge von Hillsbrand, Undercity, Ragefire, Winterspring, Thunder Bluff, Ironforge, Sturmwind, Ashenvale... kennst. Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht mehr ein


----------



## Hubautz (3. April 2012)

...dein Schurke, den du seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr spielst http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/Iblis-Klinge-des-gefallenen-Engels-23014 als Offhand trägt.


----------



## ichigoleader (3. April 2012)

dein Warlock noch die Questitems für die Quest des Schreckensrosses bestitzt.


----------



## Sano (3. April 2012)

Purga schrieb:


> Du bist old school, wenn..
> 
> ... du in den Hauptstädten die Hakkarepedemie überlebt hast



... oder an ihr unzählige male gestorben bist ;-)

Das war eines der geilsten unbeabsichtigten Events von Blizzard! 
Seuchenforscher haben sogar danach WOW als Studienobjekt genutzt um die 
Ausbreitungsdynamik von Seuchen besser zu begreifen. 


Von Mir:


Du bist old school, wenn ...

- wenn du bei dem Stamm der Zandalari Ehrfürchtig bist.
- wenn du die Heldentat "Quintessenz" hast 
- wenn dir mit dem Verfluchten Andenken ein Geist auf schritt und tritt folgt
- wenn seit Jahren nekrotische Runensteine in deinem Bankfach vergammeln und du es nicht übers herz brings sie wegzuwerfen.
- wenn du dem drang widerstehen musst einen Kernhund zu streicheln weil sie plötzlich so klein und süß sind^^
- wenn du mit matschstinkerködern unzählige male geangelt hast
- wenn du stundenlang in Tanaris Steinschuppenaale angelst und denkst das wäre das große Geschäft
- wenn du ohne nachzulesen den Tributrun in Düsterbruch noch hin bekommst
- wenn Onyxia für dich mehr ist als nur ein farmbarer Drache
- wenn du noch die Orte kennst an denen die 40er Raid-Drachen spawnen können und du mindestens an jedem ein mal gestorben bist
- wenn der Stab der Ruinen für dich der schönste aller Stäbe ist
- wenn du beim öffnen von den Portalen von AQ mindestens 15 DCs hattest
- wenn du noch eine 5er Gruppe über den /1 zusammengestellt hast
- wenn du bei der Pantherdame in ZG noch mit dem Rücken zur Wand gestanden hast ;-)
- wenn du mit noch weiteren 4 Leuten in den öslichen Pestländern eine Questreihe gestartet und zusammen beendet hast und das einen ganzen Abend ausgefüllt hat
- wenn du noch immer Bücher für den Ruf bei den Shendrellar sammelst
- wenn du noch immer das Abzeichen des Agenten der Nozdormu hast
- wenn dein schurke noch imemr so komische sachen wie Blitzstrahlpulver und Blendpulver in seinem Inventar aufbewahrt
- wenn du noch Rezepte für Resistenzequipp (Natur und Feuer) gesammelt/gefarmt hast
- wenn du dem Preisverfall von Essenz des Feuers hinterher trauerst
- wenn du dich als Kürschner in UBRS noch über eine blaue schuppe freuen kannst
- wenn du als Hunter noch die Adds von Drakki gekitet hast
- wenn du als Hunter noch Baron Geddon in den Nebenraum gepullt hast und dabei eine 50/50 Chance hattest zu sterben
- wenn du noch BC-Tanks mit Thunderfury tankend erlebt hast
- wenn du dich noch an Zeiten erinnerst wo es für Druiden nur eine sinnvolle skillung gab (heiler). und die Ferals ungefähr so selten waren wie die Meeresschildkröte außerhalb von Spots zu angeln
- ... usw.


och, ich merke grad ich könnte stundenlang so weiter machen ...



Gruß Sano


----------



## Bandit 1 (3. April 2012)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Win
> 
> - wenn du noch die Arkanitboje und das Szepter von AQ besitzt *- Nur Teile aus der Vorquest, z. B. den Beutel *
> - du dich nicht traust zu dritt BT zu gehn, weil du damals mit 24 anderen am dauerwipen warst *- Check *
> ...



Ich glaube, ich hab bestanden. 

Ich hatte auch den Mondsichelschlüssel und die anderen alle. Und voller Wehmut den ich an die viele "Königsruns" in Dire Maul
und die vielen Ogerkostüme die wir geschneidert haben. *Schnief*


----------



## DeathDragon (3. April 2012)

Oder für die ganz alten Hasen:

- du noch den grünen Kodo oder ein anderes schnelles Classic Mount ohne Rüstung besitzt.


----------



## Vyren (3. April 2012)

Wenn du dich noch daran erinnerst als Paladin alle 5 Minuten zu rebuffen
Wenn du als Paladin noch "Sign of the Kings" (Mal der Könige, gebraucht für die Gruppenbuffs) hast

Wenn du als Schurke Combat und Assassin geskillt hast um mit Adrenalinrush und Assassinate beim Boss mit nur einem Angriff zu spamen  
Wenn du mal als Schurke nackt und nur mit Waffen vor OG (für die Allys SW) Duelle gemacht und um die Wette gestunt hast.

Wenn du weißt das Dudu früher kein dmg, keine Aggro und kein Heal gemacht hat...
Wenn du noch weißt, dass wenn du 1 Murloc gepullt hast 100k dir noch hinterher gelatscht kommen und du...."shit....ich werde sterben!!!" und so schnell wie möglich weg von der Coast bist.
Wenn du noch weißt wie aufm PvP Server um Tarrens Mill gefighted wurde

(Weiß noch mehr aber wurde schon einiges hier erwähnt...)

Cheers Vyren

&#8364;dit: Ist mir gerade eingefallen...

Wenn du für deinen Schurken noch Vanish-Pulver kaufen musstest, und anderen ab und zu etwas abgeben musstest.
Wenn du deinen Schurkenkumpel gebeten hast Gifte mitzubringen, weil du gerade nich Reppen musstest und er sowieso in die Stadt geht...

Gute alte Zeiten... I miss them


----------



## Sano (3. April 2012)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Oder für die ganz alten Hasen:
> 
> - du noch den grünen Kodo oder ein anderes schnelles Classic Mount ohne Rüstung besitzt.



z.B. Das erste ganz weiße Pferd ohne Rüstung. Das sieht man nur noch sehr selten.


----------



## Fireflyer (3. April 2012)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> villain schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...wenn du hier kaum jemanden findest, der sich vor dir bei buffed / blasc angemeldet hat.... (oh man, wie die zeit vergeht...)
> ...



mist ... zwar gleiches Datum aber ne gute Stunde später...


----------



## Gromagus (3. April 2012)

...du mit deinem Priester noch schnell Kerzen für die Buffs kaufen gehst

...du dich wunderst warum immer ein Depp ID hat wenn du mal schnell BF 10 *und* 25er machen möchtest.

(Ja nicht ganz "old"school aber trotzdem schon wieder ne Weile her)


----------



## thadras (3. April 2012)

... du alle 5 minuten buffen willst... oder du einfach nur göttliches eingreifen vermisst


----------



## hexxhexx (3. April 2012)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> dein Warlock noch die Questitems für die Quest des Schreckensrosses bestitzt.



Oh man,, bin ich wirklich so lang dabei ...


Wenn Du in den Stargebieten von den Mobs Abstand hälst, weil die mal "Rot" waren


----------



## Faransol (3. April 2012)

Bin zwar selbst erst seit 2.3 dabei aber mir kommen da auch noch paar sachen in den sinn^^
- du ewigs gefarmt hast, für den Gifthautravasaurus.
- du den ashbringer ( beide Versionen) vorweisen kannst.
- du durch Schlingendorntal laufend (ohne Mount) gequestet hast.
- du dich gefragt hast, wie Dalaran wohl aussehen würde (oder gabs ne möglichkeit durch die Kuppel zu kommen?)
- du die elitemobs vor instanzen noch kennst
Mehr kommt mir grad net in den sinn


----------



## Fedaykin (3. April 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> wenn Dein Hexenmeister noch Zauber-und Feuerstein auf der Bank hat.



*check


----------



## Alux (3. April 2012)

Faransol schrieb:


> - du den ashbringer ( beide Versionen) vorweisen kannst.



Es gibt 2? OMG wenn ja ist mein Wissen zu schlecht


----------



## BasiGorgo (3. April 2012)

...wenn du in darrowshire geister sehen kannst 
...wenn du noch weisst wie lange es gedauert hat jedem in bwl elementium verhütten beizubringen


----------



## Faransol (3. April 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Es gibt 2? OMG wenn ja ist mein Wissen zu schlecht


Also ehrlich gesagt weiss ich dass nicht, mir wurde erzählt dass es den verdorbenen und den gereinigte ashbringer gab. Da ich ja erst mit 2.3 eingestiegen bin und auch selbst nie in den besitz kam (leider) weiss ich nicht ob nur eine version im spiel imPlementiert war^^.  Bitte korrigiert mich nur... Lerne gerne dazu


----------



## Noxiel (3. April 2012)

... dein Raidleiter im Geschmolzenen Kern zum 100x im TS quakt: "Jetzt lootet endlich den verdammten Drecksköter."


----------



## Würfelzucker (3. April 2012)

Wenn du noch dein Jäger Pat füttern willst!
Wenn du als Schurke deine Gifte noch selbst herstellen willst!
Wenn du im Dämmerwald wartest bis der Kleine das Dorf angreift!
Wenn du denkst verdammt die Quest Stavlans Lengende im Dämmerwald war doch mal viel länger!
Als man als Hexer noch Seelensplitter farmen musste!
Wo noch nicht jeder auf nem Flug Mount rumgegammelt ist! ( Weil es noch keine gab )
Wenn du dich fragst wo fängt die Pre Quest für die Instanz an und traurig bist weil du merkst es braucht garkeine!

Wer erinnert sich nicht zb an die Kara Pre für mich die Schönste!


----------



## Survíver (3. April 2012)

> Also ehrlich gesagt weiss ich dass nicht, mir wurde erzählt dass es den verdorbenen und den gereinigte ashbringer gab. Da ich ja erst mit 2.3 eingestiegen bin und auch selbst nie in den besitz kam (leider) weiss ich nicht ob nur eine version im spiel imPlementiert war^^. Bitte korrigiert mich nur... Lerne gerne dazu



Soweit ich weiß gab es nur den verderbten , den gereinigten hat Morgaine Senior.
Ne Zeit lang wurde überlegt den Spielern die Möglichkeit zu geben den Verderbten Aschebringer zu reinigen und den gereinigten Aschebringer als Legendary ins Spiel einzuführen. Der Vorschlag wurde jedoch abgelehnt, da Blizzard meinte die Waffe soll "einzigartig" bleiben.
Relikte diese reinigens sollen aber noch vorhanden sein.
Wenn du den verderbten Aschebringer besitzt und das Kloster betrittst werden die Mobs freundlich und irgendwas soll passieren .


----------



## Xidish (3. April 2012)

wo jetzt der Ashbringer gennant wurde ...

Da gab es nur eine Version damals im alten Naxx in den Pestländern.
Keine Ahnung wie die Version aus Naxx in Nordend ist, inwiefern da was verändert wurde.
Das Teil hatte mal mehr Effekte, welche teils wegeditiert wurden (wegen einem RL Vorfall in den Staaten.
Die Effekte beim 1. Schwert waren nicht nur schön - nein es gab auch nen tödlichen Effekt.
Der schöne Teil war, daß sich im Kloster alle verneigten - der negative Teil ... wenn man den Wachen in den Pestländern begegnete. 

Es sollte mal eine gereinigte Version des Ashbringers in TBC ins Spiel gebracht werden.
Und es wurde sogar gemunkelt, daß es auch so passierte - mit dem David Wayne in Terrokar.
Nur irgendwie muss ich da was verpasst haben - oder, wie ich eher vermute ... es gab diese Questreihe zum Gereinigten nie.


----------



## Skylo (3. April 2012)

...wenn du mit deinem Jäger mit lvl 60 noch Nahkampf schaden gemacht hast, weil es etwa gleich viel dmg gemacht hatte und sich niemand darüber aufregte


----------



## Annovella (3. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> wo jetzt der Ashbringer gennant wurde ...
> 
> Da gab es nur eine Version damals im alten Naxx in den Pestländern.
> Keine Ahnung wie die Version aus Naxx in Nordend ist, inwiefern da was verändert wurde.
> ...



Es gab den gereinigten Ashbringer nie und wie du es sagst sollte es eigendlich eine sehr, eine extrem sehr lange schöne Questreihe in TBC werden, wurde es aber nie. Das Legendary gibt es auch nur einmal & das trägt ein lebender Mensch Paladin (ohje wie heißt er noch gleich..) der in ICC rumsteht.

Btw. n Gildenmitglied hat mit seinem DK Ashbringer.. wie? Er hat sein Bnetaccschwert welches man durch Archäologie bekommt umgemogt.. 
http://eu.battle.net...Odindk/advanced


----------



## Alux (3. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Das Teil hatte mal mehr Effekte, welche teils wegeditiert wurden (wegen einem RL Vorfall in den Staaten.



Angst


----------



## cashhh (4. April 2012)

- wenn du nach der Arbeit 6 Stunden in Alterac gezergt hast, dann müde ins Bett gefallen bist und morgens den Rechner angeschmissen hast und die Kumpel immer noch am zergen waren. Immernoch in der gleichen Schlacht wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Revan76 (4. April 2012)

du bist NEW SCHOOL wenn.. 

du alle beiträge liest, lachst und denkst: oh gott, gut dass ich das spiel erst mit komfortfunktionen kennen gelernt habe..


----------



## Fremder123 (4. April 2012)

Du bist new school, wenn Du daran denkst welchen Spaß und wieviel heißen schwülen Sex Du mit Deiner damaligen Freundin in der Zeit gehabt hast, in der die Oldschooler stundenlang im Classic-AV zergten.


----------



## Bergerdos (4. April 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du bist new school, wenn Du daran denkst welchen Spaß und wieviel heißen schwülen Sex Du mit Deiner damaligen Freundin in der Zeit gehabt hast, in der die Oldschooler stundenlang im Classic-AV zergten.



Was zur Hölle ist "schwüler Sex" ?

Du bist Oldschool wenn Du 5 minuten im hohen Gras nach einer Blume gesucht hast weil auf der Minimap ein gelber Punkt war.
(damals hat noch nix geglitzert, da hat man so kleine unscheinbare Blümchen kaum gefunden wenn sie nicht gerade einzeln auf dem Felsen gewachsen sind)


----------



## Angrimssohn (4. April 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du bist new school, wenn Du daran denkst welchen Spaß und wieviel heißen schwülen Sex Du mit Deiner damaligen Freundin in der Zeit gehabt hast, in der die Oldschooler stundenlang im Classic-AV zergten.



^^ Als Oldschooler konntest Du damals beides ... Zergen und Sex mit der Freundin haben  Gleichzeitig^^ 

Du bist Oldschool, wenn Dir vor dem Eingang von UBRS einfällt, das keiner nen Schlüssel dabei hat.


----------



## Der Papst (4. April 2012)

Angrimssohn schrieb:


> Du bist Oldschool, wenn Dir vor dem Eingang von UBRS einfällt, das keiner nen Schlüssel dabei hat.



Du bist Oldschool, wenn du überhaupt schon weißt, dass man dafür einen Schlüssel benötigt ;-)


----------



## Smaragdwald (4. April 2012)

Du bist Oldschool, wenn 

- Dein Priester die Taschen voller verschiedner Kerzen hat, damit Du den Raid buffen kannst. Und auch Kerzen für die niedrigeren Buffs, falls Du "kleinen" Spielern helfen möchtest (Und heute beim "geräucherten Käsestrang" immer an die Kerze denken musst...)
- Dein Priester Sternenregen kanalisiert als Flächenzauber
- Du mit Level 50 ENDLICH Dein Reittier bezahlen konntest und reitern gelernt hast


----------



## Midnightboy (4. April 2012)

Faransol schrieb:


> Bin zwar selbst erst seit 2.3 dabei aber mir kommen da auch noch paar sachen in den sinn^^
> - du ewigs gefarmt hast, für den Gifthautravasaurus.
> - du den ashbringer ( beide Versionen) vorweisen kannst.
> - du durch Schlingendorntal laufend (ohne Mount) gequestet hast.
> ...



Rofl Gifthaut gibt es erst seit Wotlk und das "Farmen" war immer gleich schwer 
Ashbringer gabs auch nur einen 
Naja:

-du noch durch Walljumping und Exploren an unbekannte Orte gekommen bist.
-du 3h eine Zg random grp gesucht hast und dann 3 weiter stunden gebraucht hast bis der erste boss lag
-du nach Undercity geflogen bist um Schwerter auszubilden.....
-du um Dmg mit dem Schwert machen zu können Schwerter geskillt hast vom 1 - 300 und nach 2h geflucht hast als du merktest das du immernoch auf 295 bist
-du nach UBRS geportet wurdest um aufzusperren und 10g Tg bekommen hast 
-du nach dem Eploiden in einem Loch festecktest und dein Ruhestein 45 mins CD hatte


Ach god old times


----------



## Figetftw! (4. April 2012)

...wenn du weisst das die lady mit dem priesterstab in sw onyxia ist (bzw. war, seit WotLK ist sie ja weg)


----------



## Sysa (4. April 2012)

> ...wenn Du Dich auf Deinen alten Jäger einloggst und eine Tasche voll mit Munition ist



 wenn Du mit Deinem alten ( und allerersten Char überhaupt, der auf einem kleinen Server irgendwo rumgammelt ...  ) Jäger einloggst, einen Köcher voll Munition angelegt hast und mit Level 21 mit Aspekt des Geparden in Darnassus stehst ( wo man das doch jetzt erst mit 24 lernen kann ). Reiten kannst Du natürlich auch noch nicht 

Hach, hier wird einem beim Lesen ganz sentimental ... 

ah, mir fällt noch was ein :
- wenn Du noch zu gut weißt, wie lang die Strecke zum Kloster für Allis war, vor allem per pedes 

gibt es eigentlich die Quest Mondscheinweste noch? Die hat besagter Char nämlich noch im Log


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

...wenn du dich über den Onyxia Buff den Arsch abgefreut hast (zumind beim Leveln) 
...wenn du die komplette Welt zu Fuß/per Reitmount erkundet hast und gefühlte 1.5 Millionen mal gestorben bist


----------



## Xidish (4. April 2012)

... wenn du in UBRS standest und vergeblich darauf gewartet hast, daß Kriegshäuptling Rend Schwarzfaust vom Balkon runterkam ...
... wenn Du im Blackrock eine bestimmte Tür benutzt hast und darauf ins weiße Nichts gestürzt bist ...
... Du bei der Horden-Schurkenquest die Signalpfeife benutzt hast und losgerannt bist und irrtümlicherweise getötet wurdest. 
... als Ragefire als erste Hordeninstanz noch etwas Episches an sich hatte ...^^
... Du noch weitaus öfters auf nette Spieler getroffen bist - ohne Posen und Nölen + Kicken ...

... als Blackrock'N'Roll noch Sinn machte (Schwarzfels'N'Roll? ...*würg*)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (4. April 2012)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> *Rofl Gifthaut gibt es erst seit Wotlk und das "Farmen" war immer gleich schwer *
> Ashbringer gabs auch nur einen
> Naja:
> 
> ...



Nope den gab es schon davor die Quest wurde nur vereinfacht


----------



## Xidish (4. April 2012)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Nope den gab es schon davor die Quest wurde nur vereinfacht


Solltest Dich diesbezüglich lieber erstmal schlau machen, bevor Du andere verbessern willst! 

Den Giftsaurier als Mount (der ist doch gemeint, oder?) gab es erstmals mit Patch 3.2.
Da war WotLK schon längst erschienen (mit 3.0).
Die Vereinfachungen auf beiden Seiten (also beim Saurier und bei Frostsäbler) kamen erst viel später.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (4. April 2012)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...


Du ein Mount hast, welches seit 2007 nicht mehr erhältlich ist: http://wowdata.buffe...=33976#comments (Nein - nicht der schnelle. 2007 gabs beim Braufest einen "Handstempel". Damit konnte man sich den langsamen, oben genannten Widder und die schnelle Version kaufen. Da es keinen Handstempel mehr gibt gibt es auch keine langsamen Widder mehr ) aber keine Anerkennung in Form von einer Heldentat wie http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=879 hast :'(  


ok genug geweint und geprotzt 


Du bist oldschool, wenn...

- du Walljumping kennst
- du dich an die Zeit erinnern kannst, in dem die Leute in Inis und Bgs noch 100% dabei waren,
und nicht nebenbei einen Film schauten oder ähnliches.
- du als lvl 10er Taure deinen Weg durch das Brachland und die ganzen, teilweise lvl 20+ Mobs gekämpft hast, um nach Og zu kommen, damit du den Zep nach UC nehmen kannst um Schwerter zu lernen. Und mindestens 1x vergessen hast, den Flugpunkt zu holen - dann konntest du alles nochmal laufen.
- du von Punkt A (sagen wir OG) nach Punkt C (sagen wir Zoram'gar Aussenposten ... dort beim Eschental am Strand) gelaufen bist, du nach einer Weile wieder nach OG fliegen wolltest, dir jedoch Punkt B (Splintertree Post) fehlt, um eine Flugverbindung aufzubauen >.<
- du in einer RFA Grp warst und der erste Satz "Hat wer Donnerfelsquest?" war =)
- du im Schlingendorntal gelaufen bist
- du im Schlingendorntal noch 30 Viecher bei Nesingwary töten musstest pro Quest, die Mobs NICHT auf der Karte angezeigt waren und du sie noch suchen musstest (was gar nicht so einfach ist, wie man denkt)
- du dich erinnern kannst als du endlich reiten lernen KÖNNTEST nicht genug Gold dazu hattest und betteln musstest ;-)
- du dich erinnen kannst dass man noch in einer Gruppe mit fremden Leuten gequestet hatte (keine Elites, einfach normale Quests)
- du dich an die Zeit erinnern konntest, an dem man immer einen gewissen Ruf auf dem Server hatte und dem nicht durch Fraktionswechsel, Serverwechsel und ähnlichem entrinnen konnte.
- und natürlich, wenn du einen alten PvP Rang hast. Nicht die neuen - bäh!^^ 
_____

mir fallen immer mehr Dinge ein 

- du dich an die Zeit erinnern kannst, in dem Wappenröcke noch etwas besonderes waren.
Vorallem wenn du nach Wochenlangem farmen endlich Ehrfürchtig bei einer genannten fraktion wurdest und du dich mit dem wohlverdienten Wappenrock schmücken konntest (obwohl sich das eher auf BC bezieht), und man nicht einfach nach kurzem "hallo" zu der Fraktion eigentlich schon "dazugehört" - Siehe Wotlk und Cata.


----------



## Felix^^ (4. April 2012)

Ich spiele nicht seit Classic WoW aber wenn ich mir das durchlese denk ich mir doch schon wie scheiße das damals gewesen sein muss.


----------



## Dröms (4. April 2012)

wenn nach ashenvale reitest und dich dort zum BG anmeldest


----------



## Jahneh (4. April 2012)

Du als lvl 32 Blutelf hunterin durch die ganze Welt gelaufen bist, um ins Schlingdorntal zu kommen, weil es da eine katze gab die Spurt konnte, und du das deinem pet beibringen wolltest^^


----------



## Xidish (4. April 2012)

fast Oldschool ...

... wenn Du dies live erleben durftest (also den Teil der Anbetung in Undercity)

einfach nur episch gewesen, dieses Erlebnis 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UXhx40DcU6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Existier diese Quest dazu eigentlich heute noch?


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2012)

... du weißt, dass jemand, der von sich behauptet oldschool zu, weil er mit seinem Blutelf/Dranei sonst etwas getan, nicht oldschool ist.


----------



## Mr.62 (4. April 2012)

@ Jahneh Als Blutelf ging das garnicht mehr meines Wissens nach da es schon raus genommen wurde 

TT: Du bist oldschool wenn: -du dich gefreut hast als du genug Gold für dein schnelles Reittier hattest
                                            - bis Stufe 40 oder sogar höher laufen musstest^^


----------



## Figetftw! (4. April 2012)

... wenn für dich 2 stunden trash kloppen normal sind bis man den ersten boss sieht
... wenn du dich mit der Horde um die World Bosse geprügelt hast
... wenn du mit lvl 60 in uldaman Natur Resi für AQ40 gefarmt hast weil du keinen World Boss Natur Resi Loot bekommen hast (-.-)


----------



## Totebone (5. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> fast Oldschool ...
> 
> ... wenn Du dies live erleben durftest (also den Teil der Anbetung in Undercity)
> 
> ...



Gibs noch - is nich oldschool


----------



## schäubli (5. April 2012)

Du bist oldschool ( und ein Arsch ), wenn du mit 5 Großgilden einen Raid auf SW machst, ihr kurz vor dem Kind u. Lady steht, du aus der Gilde und Schlachtzug geschmissen wirst, dann den Boss pullst.


----------



## Satanarchist (5. April 2012)

...du als Jäger General Drakkisath durch halb Ubrs gekitet hast, damit die restlichen Mitspieler die beiden Adds töten konnten.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (5. April 2012)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Ich spiele nicht seit Classic WoW aber wenn ich mir das durchlese denk ich mir doch schon wie scheiße das damals gewesen sein muss.



Das soll jetzt nicht beleidigend sein, aber die Spieler, die erst zu dem Zeitpunkt in WoW eingestiegen sind, als man schon mit allem verwöhnt wurde können das sicherlich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Natürlich war damals nicht alles perfekt und vieles umständlich. Aber gerade solche Ecken und Kanten machen ja einen enormen Charme aus, als wenn alles glatt gebügelt ist. Und scheiße war WoW damals sicher nicht, da es auch zu der Zeit ein riesigen Erfolg hatte.
Man muss nunmal anerkennen, dass Blizzard mit WoW in Betracht auf MMO(RPG)s, wie wir sie heute kennen recht viel Pioniersarbeit geleistet hat.

Es gibt Sachen, die inzwischen vereinfacht wurden, die ich auch gut finde.
Aber es gibt gleichzeitig auch vieles von früher, dass ich vermisse, da es einen großen Charme mit sich brachte  .

so... noch ein klein wenig was direkt zum Thema:

- wenn du (auf einem PVP-Server) im Schlingendorntal pervers weggegankt wurdest und bei deiner Leiche gecampt wurde


----------



## Syunai (5. April 2012)

... wenn Du noch sämtliche Flugpunkte erkunden und freischalten musstest!


----------



## Fedaykin (5. April 2012)

Achtung jetzt kommt der Klopper!

Du bist oldschool, wenn du in diesem Video mitspielst:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sHyLjmqYC84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin der kleine Stufe 40 Hexer der u.a.  bei 1:45 (wenn ihr das Bild stoppt) in der roten Robe und dem Hut aus dem Kloster rechts durchs Bild vor der Horde wegrennt. (Name: Valken)

Und ja, ich spiele diesen Char noch immer als Main.

Wenn das nicht oldschool ist, weiß ich auch nicht weiter. 

P.S. Bei 3.33 tauche ich in den credits auch noch mal auf...was waren das Zeiten...


----------



## Hubautz (5. April 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du bist new school, wenn Du daran denkst welchen Spaß und wieviel heißen schwülen Sex Du mit Deiner damaligen Freundin in der Zeit gehabt hast, in der die Oldschooler stundenlang im Classic-AV zergten.



Sex? Dazu waren die Buff-Pausen da


----------



## Doofkatze (5. April 2012)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt nicht beleidigend sein, aber die Spieler, die erst zu dem Zeitpunkt in WoW eingestiegen sind, als man schon mit allem verwöhnt wurde können das sicherlich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Natürlich war damals nicht alles perfekt und vieles umständlich. Aber gerade solche Ecken und Kanten machen ja einen enormen Charme aus, als wenn alles glatt gebügelt ist. Und scheiße war WoW damals sicher nicht, da es auch zu der Zeit ein riesigen Erfolg hatte.
> Man muss nunmal anerkennen, dass Blizzard mit WoW in Betracht auf MMO(RPG)s, wie wir sie heute kennen recht viel Pioniersarbeit geleistet hat.
> 
> Es gibt Sachen, die inzwischen vereinfacht wurden, die ich auch gut finde.
> Aber es gibt gleichzeitig auch vieles von früher, dass ich vermisse, da es einen großen Charme mit sich brachte  .



Es ist fast schon schade, dass so viel vereinfacht wurde. Ich habe leider damals, als ich mit WotLK (in 2010) angefangen habe, nur noch wenig davon mitbekommen. Besonders in Erinnerung geblieben ist mir z. B. der Kampf gegen Mobs am Lagerfeuer im Osten des Rotkammgebirges, wo wir fast gegen 3 Mobs (zu fünft!) gestorben wären, nicht nur weil wir keine Ahnung von Heilzaubern oder einer Kategorisierung in Tanks, Heiler und DDs hatten, sondern auch, weil die Gegner erschreckend stark waren. Aus Metin2 Zeiten war man noch gewohnt, das man beim Pull eines Mobs immer gegen gleich 3 Gegner gekämpft hat. Im höheren Levelbereich war es sogar so, das man den Dämonenturm (der einzige instanzierte Bereich) mit jeder Klasse tanken konnte, soweit diese genug Equipment und ein hohes Level hatte. Zwar ging es mit einem Mentalkrieger (ziemlich hohe Rüstung) weit einfacher, aber selbst als MagieSure (quasi n Hexer) konnte man es schaffen, direkt mal 300 Mobs(!) zusammenzog und 3-50 Leute dabei geholfen haben, die bogenschießenden Mobs zu töten. Immerhin 4 mal hintereinander. Und dann wird man in WoW fast schon 3 Mobs getötet ...^^
Der Höhepunkt der gefühlten Bedrohung kam mit dem Dämmerwald, als unser Gildenmeister Geschichten über extrem starke Gegner im Zwielichthain erzählte und eine Riesen-Monströsität in weiter Ferne patrouillierte. Spannung pur. Gerade mit einem ungünstig eingestellten Monitor (bzw. einer unbequemen Tageszeit), in der man nur die (roten) Augen der Gegner sah und dann Panik schob.

Natürlich hat viel mit der wachsenden Spielerfahrung zu tun, heute weiß man genau, was die Klasse kann und spielt Situationen gegen 10 Gegner gewohnt einfach runter. Aber die Atmosphäre war einfach eine andere. 


Hinzu kam eben, das man dieses Langzeit-Gefühl hatte. Heute hat man eigentlich immer beim twinken das eine Ziel vor Augen: Die Stufe 85. Man weiß auch genau, wie lange das dauert. 2 Level pro Tag (ab dem Stufe 40-Bereich). Ich bin schon wieder so weit, das ich mir zwar durchaus Hoffnungen mache, genau das Level zu erreichen, um zu sehen, wie sich der Charakter in den Schlachtzügen spielt, andererseits bemerke ich auch, das die schöne Zeit mit dem Charakter mit dem Maximallevel endet und versuche, das einfach weitgehend auszukosten.
Früher jedoch kam man so wunderbar schleppend vorwärts, das es sich nicht einfach "zog", sondern dieses "mal eben" einfach nicht aufkam. Man stieg so langsam im Level auf, das man seinen Charakter auf Stufe 33, 61 oder 72 spielte. Man wurde quasi in diese Zeit hineingezogen und war kein "Twink auf dem Weg zur 85" wie heute, wenn einige Gildenmitglieder zu zweit ihre neue Twinkgeneration in 9 Tagen aufs Maximallevel bringen.


----------



## Sano (5. April 2012)

Ich hab noch was :
- Wenn deine Gruppe vor dem Instanz-Endboss noch buff-food gegessen und durchgebufft hat.
... Und eventuelle kite- und CC-Aufträge vergeben wurden.
... und sich nach einem wipe noch die arbeit gemacht wurde die Situation zu analysieren und 
    eventuell zu verbessern. -> heute: leave und geflame! (Nicht unbedingt in der Reihenfolge ;-))

Sano


----------



## Fedaykin (5. April 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> Ich hab noch was :
> - Wenn deine Gruppe vor dem Instanz-Endboss noch buff-food gegessen und durchgebufft hat.
> ... Und eventuele kite- und CC-Aufträge vergeben wurden.
> ... und sich nach einem wipe noch die arbeit gemacht wurde die Situation zu analysieren und
> ...




Na na na, in den ersten WotLK Heros und Cata Heros haben wir das zu Beginn aber auch noch gemacht. So oldschool ist das garnicht.


----------



## koolt (5. April 2012)

... du mal 60er Onixya gelegt hast.
... du die Höhle bei Thunderbluff, Gilneas, die Trollinseln unter Tanaris mal erkundet hast^^ 
auch wenns bestimmt schon gesagt wurde.
PS: Gibts das Verlies von Kara noch?


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (5. April 2012)

... Du als Reittier den Braufestwidder hast ...
... Du als Reittier den Kriegshypogryphen hast (Ehrfürchtig Cenarius) ...
... Du als Reittier de Netherrochen hast (Ehrfürchtig <vergessen>) ...

... und auf dies auch nutzt, weil die ganzen Drachen blöd sind.

... Du noch den Hammer hast (Questreihe) um Gaz'rilla in in Zul Farrak rufen zu können (Schlag auf den Gong)

... Du dich erfolgreich geweigert hast auf einem deutschen Server die englischen Ortsbezeichnungen im Chat zu verwenden.
 (Und dafür angepöbelt worden bist ^^.)


----------



## Angrimssohn (5. April 2012)

Du bist Oldschool wenn Du das Schlingendorntal 1.000 mal hoch und runter gelaufen bist beim questen und Du mit lvl 40ig unendlich Stolz warst dein Reittier zu bekommen.
Du bist Oldschool wenn Du die Reitmöhrenquest gemacht hast und diese auch angelegt hast.
Du bist Oldschool wenn Du durch den Lordamersee geschwommen bist um möglichst schnell zum Kloster zu Fuss zu kommen.
Du bist Oldschool wenn Du zu Fuss aus dem Gebiet der Nachtelfen zum Kral von Razorfen gelaufen bist durchs Brachland mit lvl 27^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (5. April 2012)

... du dich beim Wiedereinstieg wunderst, wo die Monsterquestreihen für Hexer- und Palamount geblieben sind.


----------



## spaceflyer1982 (5. April 2012)

ich würde gerne noch hinzufügen, für alle, die damals rp gemacht habe.

- wenn du den beruf kochen erlernt hast um ein lagerfeuer zu machen.
- wenn du stundenlang am lagerfeuer am kristallsee gesessen hast und du deine rolle als charackter gespielt hast (rp)
- du noch ewig lange questreihen gemacht hast (damals stundenlang die 2 yetihörner ind winterquell gefarmt für eine einzige quest)
- du noch weißt, wie ein schamane als tank zuspielen ist (damals zumindestens)


----------



## jimmyjump (5. April 2012)

... du das Wegekreuz nur als X-roads kennst


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (5. April 2012)

Wenn euch das Verlies in Stormwind auch noch als "die Palisaden" bekannt ist.


----------



## McGorbo (5. April 2012)

- du dich in HdW verlaufen hast mangels Instanzkarten.
- du im Schlingendorntal am Jägerlager gegankt hast/wurdest.
- du als Mage in MC vor Lucifron in den Mobgruppen, beim bomben als erster gestorben bist.
- du vor Magmadar auf die am Boden liegenden Kernhunde eingeschlagen hast um dein DMG im DMG-Meter zu pushen.


----------



## jeid (5. April 2012)

Du bist Old School wenn ...

.... Du Daoc gezocked hattest, nach dem gefühlt 4000 Leute zu WoW abgehauen sind

.... Du immer Daoc gezocked hast, als diese 4000 Leute mit ihren neuen Freunden von WoW zurück kamen und über WoW gemekert hatten.


----------



## Xidish (5. April 2012)

Mheran schrieb:


> ... Du als Reittier den Kriegshypogryphen hast (Ehrfürchtig Cenarius) ...
> ... Du als Reittier de Netherrochen hast (Ehrfürchtig <vergessen>) ...
> ... Du noch den Hammer hast (Questreihe) um Gaz'rilla in in Zul Farrak rufen zu können (Schlag auf den Gong)


Was ist an den 3 Sachen oldschool?
Die Mounts bekommst Du heute immer noch - ebenso den Hammer.

Du bist fast oldschool, wenn Du weißt, von welcher Fraktion der Netherochen ist (Himmelswache der Shatari)


----------



## McGorbo (5. April 2012)

Einen habe ich noch:

-du vom Event am Dunklen Portal den Wappenrock des Beschützers hast.


----------



## E20B (5. April 2012)

Du bist oldschool wenn:

- du als Jäger Treffsicherheit oder Übeleben skillst und behauptest, Tierherrschaft wäre keine Konkurrenz (und dann doch vom BM überholt wirst)


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (5. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Was ist an den 3 Sachen oldschool?
> Die Mounts bekommst Du heute immer noch - ebenso den Hammer.
> ...



Aber wer macht das noch? ^^


----------



## Makamos (6. April 2012)

Du bist oldschool wenn 


                                         .... du mit Lich King auf nem Low level Hexer dämonen spell bücher findest 

                                         .... du Seelensteintaschen kennt und hattest 

                                         .... du zu Cata auf deinem 2ten char den du zu classic zeiten erstellst hast und immernoch net 85 ist nen Köcher als tasche hast 

                                         .... du früher farmen musstest um dir auf lvl 40 den reitskill zu kaufen 

                                         .... du noch weist das es ein altes naxx gab und du das geniale Krieger t3 nicht mehr kriegst -.- ( moggen ftw )

                                         .... du im /1 in OG/SW nach einer gruppe gesucht hast 

                                         .... als Hordler mit nem ally in der gruppe warst und es PvP nur in duellen gab


----------



## ssp_founder (6. April 2012)

Du bist oldschool

......wenn du immer noch Bronzeröhren und Aquadynamische Fischanlocker im Ah verkaufst.
......Rethbantinte abgeben möchtest.
......bis lvl 40 gerne zu Fuß gehst.
......wenn du Questtexte liest.
......wenn du anhand des Bedrohungsmeters, deinen Schaden herleiten kannst.
...... wenn du immer noch jeden lvl 1 mob looten willst...


----------



## Achilius (6. April 2012)

richtig oldschool ist man nur wenn man noch vorratskisten des arathibeckens im inventar hat


----------



## noizycat (6. April 2012)

Der Thread ist toll!



Sano schrieb:


> - wenn dein schurke noch imemr so komische sachen wie Blitzstrahlpulver und Blendpulver in seinem Inventar aufbewahrt



Check ... Jungfernleid ist auch noch vorhanden


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (6. April 2012)

koolt schrieb:


> PS: Gibts das Verlies von Kara noch?



ja, gibts noch nur kommt man nicht mehr ganz so leicht rein ^^

du bist auf jeden fall oldscool wenn du einen screen von dir hast mit dem smile unter kara ^^


----------



## Erypo (6. April 2012)

vorab geiler thread ^^ kommen viele erinnerungen auf!

aber du bist auch oldschool wenn:

...du in winterspring eisiger hauch gefarmt hast und von farmbot huntern gekillt wurdest
...du als casual dich für dein erstes epic noch richtig gefreut hast und dich imba gefühlt hast
...du für dein mount g+oeld leihen musstest oder ewig dafür gefarmt hast
...du als schami für den geisterwolf auf lvl 20 sehr dankbar warst
...du open pvp vermisst
...du noch die alten sturmschlag symbole vom schamanen kennst
...du noch das totem das du hinstellst und davon aus dann sehen konntest zum allies ganken verwendet hast
...es leute auf dem server gab die jeder kannte und respektiert hat weil sie sets voll hatten oder rang 14 waren
...du schichtbetrieb mit kollegen gemacht hast für rang 14
...du den questlog gelesen hast und bei ungenauen angaben dein wissen vom spiel verwendet hast um typen zu finden
...du X-Roads vermisst
...du gnom XR kennst
...du das lieg "thats the world of warcraft that you play" auswendig kennst
...berufe wie bei alchemie ausgereizt wurden und tränke need waren
...bloodlust und stormstrike noch gestackt hat
...du den spaß und den reiz am spiel vermisst aber es aus hoffnung doch noch spielst 
...du dich über so einen thread unglaublich freust
...du in alterac weißt wie du den icelord die luftunterstützung und die ganzen sachen holst 


greets
erypo 
http://eu.battle.net...B8stille/simple

PS:
wen der alterackram interessiert: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/193152-alterac-guide-fur-horde/page__p__3225789__hl__icelord__fromsearch__1&#entry3225789
wenn ihr gnom xr und das lied net kennt schauts euch an


----------



## Improved (6. April 2012)

Richtig oldschool bist du, wenn du noch Classic-Items auf der Bank hast.


----------



## Deathmaul (6. April 2012)

Du bist Oldschool wenn,

- Du noch den Brachland-Chat kennst! 

:>


----------



## Thjodrerir (6. April 2012)

Richtig oldschool bist du, wenn du mit dem Spiel bereits aufgehört hast?


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (6. April 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Richtig oldschool bist du, wenn du mit dem Spiel bereits aufgehört hast?



nö!


----------



## cashhh (7. April 2012)

Zwei hab ich noch:
Du bist oldschool, wenn du jeden verdammten Friedhof in WOW kennst, weil beim Leveln die Quests noch schwer, die Mobs hart und das Gear bescheiden war.
Und du bist natürlich oldschool, wenn du mit level 27!!! zum ersten mal in Ironforge stehst und ehrfüchtig denkst. Wuaaahhhh das isses. Das geilste Spiel der Welt und ich bin dabei^^. Die 60ger die da schon rumliefen, waren für einen natürlich zu dem Zeitpunkt Überirdisch.


----------



## Revan76 (7. April 2012)

du bist sowas von oldschool, wenn du allianz spielst und denkst, es sei die bessere wahl... 



...fail!


----------



## roroB4 (7. April 2012)

cashhh schrieb:


> Und du bist natürlich oldschool, wenn du mit level 27!!! zum ersten mal in Ironforge stehst und ehrfüchtig denkst. Wuaaahhhh das isses. Das geilste Spiel der Welt und ich bin dabei^^. Die 60ger die da schon rumliefen, waren für einen natürlich zu dem Zeitpunkt Überirdisch.




Dieser Meinung bin ich auch....war schon was besonderes damals!!

Und natürlich bist du Oldschool wenn du erst mit lvl 40 reiten lernen durftest, aber die Kohle nicht zusammen hattest....


----------



## Milissa (7. April 2012)

Oldschool nun mmh mal sehen.

Du bist oldschool, wen ein Pala zu dir meint er würde Schaden machen. 
-Sry aber damals war das der Burner gewesen. 

Du bist oldschool, wenn du mit Priester deinen Stab "Segnung" vollstendig hattes und dich riesig drüber gefreut hattes. 

Du bist oldschool , wenn du noch weiss für was Onyxiasumhang wichtig war. 

Du bist oldschool, wenn du weiss warum du Ressi Klamotten Farmen musstes. 

Du bist oldschool, wenn du für Raiden Tage lang Farmen musstes wegen Repp kosten. 
-Keine Dailys , nichts was Geld brachte 2-3 Wipe für Platten träger = 1-2 St locker mal Mobs killen in 60er gebiete .


----------



## Saftschubsenschubser (7. April 2012)

Du bist oldschool, wenn...

...du noch heute in Auberdine auf das Schiff zum Hafen von Menethil wartest.


----------



## Malohin (7. April 2012)

... wenn Du verschiedene Tiere gezähmt hast um ihre Fähigkeiten ausbilden zu können
... wenn Du nach "Erwerb" einer neuen Waffe diese erstmal leveln musstest ( [Meister der Waffen] & [Hat jemand ein Veilchen bestellt] ftw )


----------



## Zeitzer (7. April 2012)

Du bist oldschool, wenn Du an der Beta teilgenommen hast und immer noch da bist.


----------



## Duskfall334 (7. April 2012)

du bist oldschool wenn du...

..zur Instance läufst und dich nicht hin-porten lässt!!


----------



## failrage (7. April 2012)

Du bist Oldschool wenn...

- du dich über ein Auktionshaus in allen Hauptstädten freust
- sich realmübergreifende Schlachtfelder nach wie vor "falsch" anfühlen
- du völlig fasziniert zuguckst wie eine Flugroute ohne Abzusitzen über einen ganzen Kontinent reicht
- Wettereffekte nach wie vor für Begeisterung sorgen.


----------



## Brandin (7. April 2012)

Du bist Oldschool wenn...



- du noch die Quintessenz auf der Bank hast
- Lord Valthalak für dich ein wichtiger Raidboss war 
- du tausende Mats gefarmt hast nur um dann zu sehen wie der Server die Belastung von AQ nicht aushält 
- du Naxxramas schon zu 60er Zeiten kanntest
- du 2 Tage gezockt hast nur um 1xAlteractal vollständig zu spielen
- dein Jäger einen Brühschleimer als Pet hat
- du ehrfürchtig den Bildschirm angestarrt hat als deine Gruppe das Kloster betreten und der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug dir gegenüber freundlich war (ich vermisse das Event)


----------



## asurmi (15. April 2012)

du bist oldschool

... wenn du die eklig gelben larven in den pestländern für "Larvensäure" getötet hast, nur um bissel gold zu farmen
... wenn du den Krater von Ungoro wegen seines einzigen, echt dämlich gelegenen Friedhof noch immer hasst..


----------



## taurados (16. April 2012)

Du bist Oldschool wenn,

du mal von winterquell nach old hyjal hoch gesprungen bist und dann mit fallschirm runter in den dämmerwald wars glaub ich


----------



## Hubautz (16. April 2012)

… wenn du nach ewig langer Zeit mal wieder mit einem Twink einloggst, random Ini gehst, BRD kommt und du auf die entsetzte Frage eines Mitspielers „wollen wir die etwa komplett machen?" ganz ruhig und gelassen sagen kannst: „klar ich kenne mich hier aus, das dauert höchstens eine Stunde."

So geschehen gestern Abend, danke noch mal an die Gruppe hat wirklich Spaß gemacht.


----------



## mystral0815 (16. April 2012)

...du in Auberdine stehst und ein Schiff siehst... (gaaanz früher wurde man noch zwischen Menethil und Auberdine geportet, es gab noch keine Schiffe)

...du in Azshara keinen DREAMFOIL findest...(so wurde Traumblatt damals in der deutschen Version geschrieben, alles in groß)


----------



## Nenefer016 (16. April 2012)

Hallo,
ein supernetter Beitrag, ich weine der "alten Zeit" tatsächlich etwas nach, es war spannend!
Also.....du bist oldschool, wenn du immer noch in der Gegend rumläufst und verzweifelt die Questgeber für die Instanzquesten suchst....

Liebe Grüße
Nene


----------



## Potpotom (16. April 2012)

...du deinen Pala nicht mehr zocken wolltest weil dir das Gebuffe, gefühlt alle 5 Sekunden, tierrisch auf den Sack ging.
...du mit deinem Mage ne Stunde lang Wasser herstelltest damit alle im Raid was davon haben.
...du Tränen in den Augen hattest weil jemand vom Server ein legendary bekam und du deswegen sogar angerufen wurdest und der Chat noch Stunden später voll von Glückwünschen war.
...du dich fragtest wie du es schaffen sollst jemals zu reiten (bin bis zur Stufe ~50 gelaufen).


----------



## Fremder123 (16. April 2012)

Ich bin ehrlich erstaunt was hier alles als "oldschool" angesehen wird. Hier ist mein Main, begonnen 2009 mitten in WotLK. Wenn man aber in seine Erfolge und Heldentaten schaut erblickt man da auch so Sachen wie Zandalari ehrfürchtig/ 4 Waffen auf max/ Onyxia classic down/ Gahz'ranka geangelt und dergleichen mehr. Er besitzt sogar das epische Kochrezept und hätte Blizz nicht freundlicherweise den Schlüsselmeister rausgenommen (einst mein Lieblingserfolg, da doch recht arbeitsintensiv), dann wäre auch dieser Erfolg noch vorhanden. Wie das alles? Nun ganz einfach, viele der Sachen die hier als alt ehrwürdig angesehen werden waren bis WotLK noch tagaktuell.

Also scheinbar ist oldschool ein doch recht dehnbarer Begriff.


----------



## EisblockError (16. April 2012)

Die frage ist nur was mit Oldschool gemeint ist.


Scheinbar ist für jeden Oldschool die Zeit in der er angefangen hat


----------



## Fremder123 (17. April 2012)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Die frage ist nur was mit Oldschool gemeint ist.
> 
> 
> Scheinbar ist für jeden Oldschool die Zeit in der er angefangen hat


Gut gesagt. So siehts wohl aus.


----------



## Hubautz (17. April 2012)

Du bist oldschool wenn du gerne folgende Phrasen drischst:

„Wir hatten ja gar nichts"
„Früher war alles besser"
"Es war nicht alles schlecht"
„Ihr wisst ja gar nicht wie gut ihr es habt"
„So ein Benehmen hätte es früher nicht gegeben"

Das sind die Lieblingssprüche der 75jährigen im RL und der 25jährigen ingame.


----------



## Kyrador (17. April 2012)

Oldschool ist nur ein subjektives Gefühl. Und übrigens: richtig oldschool sind nur die Leute, die nicht darauf rumreiten. Wer sich in einem Thread als Oldschool profilieren will... naja


----------



## Potpotom (17. April 2012)

Was faselt ihr eigentlich von Profilierung oder Angeberei? Man man man... immer diese Schwachsinnssprüche. Hat es damals übrigens auch nicht gegeben, da hat man an einem Thread des Spasses wegen teilgenommen und nicht des Flamens wegen.


Helden.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (17. April 2012)

Ich hab noch einen:

Du bist Oldschool, wenn...

du alle möglichen Städtenamen/Itemnamen in Englisch sagst, da das meiste früher noch Englisch war.
Ob zB aus dem "Ruhestein" plötzlich "Calmstone" wird, obwohl es original "Hearthstone" heisst, ist Nebensache


----------



## Fremder123 (17. April 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hat es damals übrigens auch nicht gegeben, da hat man an einem Thread des Spasses wegen teilgenommen und nicht des Flamens wegen.


Ja klar. x)


----------



## Xidish (17. April 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> ... Hat es damals übrigens auch nicht gegeben, da hat man an einem Thread des Spasses wegen teilgenommen und nicht des Flamens wegen.


So sieht es imo aus.
Ach war das schön, als Buffed noch BLASC hieß

apropo Flamen ...
Früher wußten Menschen noch, daß Flamen ein Volk sind.
Heute ist es "nur" noch anscheinend eine negative Umgangsart von ach so Coolen.
Früher wußten Jugendliche auch noch was Lokus bedeutet - heuten denke sooo viele, Lokus sei eine Blume.


----------



## Potpotom (17. April 2012)




----------



## Hosenschisser (17. April 2012)

... du tanzt wie Udo Lindenberg.


----------



## EisblockError (17. April 2012)

Herz schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen:
> 
> Du bist Oldschool, wenn...
> 
> ...




Das ist dann aber nicht wirklich oldschool, dass ist dann "Die deutsche Lokalisierung Verweiger"-school 
Wobei hast ja recht, ist teilweise fürchterlich was die sich da rauspressen, wobei es besser geworden ist mit der Zeit.



Aber eine Anekdote hab ich noch, die eigentlich wirklich erzählenswert ist, weiß nicht ob sowas schon genannt wurde:

Nachdem WoW einige Zeit draußen war hat mich ein Kumpel überredet anzufangen. Er war in der besten Raidgilde des Servers (und einer der besten der EU denk ich mal) und waren afaik die ersten die MC auf ihrem Server clear hatten.
Weil ich gut mit ihm befreundet war und er Offi oder so war, konnte ich auch in die Gilde (obwohl ich noch WEIT von level 60 entfernt war, damals hat schon auf 35 zu kommen solange gedauert wie heute auf 70 ^^) und so begab es sich,
dass ich eines Nachts angerufen wurde dass ich doch unbedingt on kommen solle. 
Scheinbar war Raidnight und es ist Eye of Sulfuras gedroppt.

Irgendwie war dann per Telefonkette der halbe Server wieder online (es war Donnerstag in der früh) und es wurde ein Riesen Event den Hammer zu schmieden.
Danach haben wir uns alle Level 1 Chars auf unserem Hass-Rivalen Realm gemacht und alles zugespammt, mit bestimmt 200 Leuten.

Ende vom Lied:

Ich hatte kein bock auf 60 zu leveln und hab erstmal aufgehört


----------



## eicki1111 (17. April 2012)

du bist "oldschool", wenn

du Oil Imperium auf dem C64 gezockt hast....


----------



## Martuf (18. April 2012)

eicki1111 schrieb:


> du bist "oldschool", wenn
> 
> du Oil Imperium auf dem C64 gezockt hast....



omg ich bin oldschool -.-

Mein Beitrag: du bist oldschool, wenn...

du es noch erlebt hast, dass ein 57er WL einen 60er Krieger zerpflücken konnte. (Ich erinner mich heute noch dran, als wenn es gestern gewesen war. ^^)


----------



## xynlovesit (18. April 2012)

du bist oldschool, wenn...


... du Wollstoff, Seidenstoff, Kupferbarren gesammelt hast um es in der Hauptstadt (Orgrimmar oder Ironforge) abgegeben zu können .


.. du dich noch erinnern kannst, als das alte T2 Set, in das neuere Design umgewandelt worden ist.

ganz guter noch!

du bist olddschool, wenn..

du früher noch in die Gebiete gelaufen bist (z.B. ganzen Weg nach Tanaris für Zul'Farak)  und die Vorquests gemacht hast, um die Instanz-Quest zu kriegen. Und dann immer gefragt worden ist, ob du teilen kannst und die Personen waren nie qualifiziert.


----------



## Bandit 1 (18. April 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Was faselt ihr eigentlich von Profilierung oder Angeberei? Man man man... immer diese Schwachsinnssprüche. Hat es damals übrigens auch nicht gegeben, da hat man an einem Thread des Spasses wegen teilgenommen und nicht des Flamens wegen.
> 
> 
> Helden.



/SIGN

Oldscool ist maximal BC, Leute die zu WotLK angefangen haben sind schon mal raus.  

Da begann die Zeit der _"Epics 4 free"_und der _"gogogo"_´s und die Flamer kamen aus ihren Löchern.

2005 konntest du noch zum gefühlten 10000000 mal nach dem Reitlehrer im Wald fragen und kriegtest 
ein höfliches "Im Hölzfällerlager" . 

Und ich *habe *meinen Pala damals in die Ecke gelegt, weil mir das alle 5 Minuten-gebuffe in MC echt auf den
Sack ging.


----------



## SeanLuca (19. April 2012)

Du bist Oldscool, 

- wenn du für Rexxar-Koordinaten Gold geboten hast um endlich deine Quest der Reihe für die Ony-Pre abschließen zu können.
- wenn du den Raidleader sagen hörst A-E Knock-Back und trotzdem die hälfte der Melees in der Lava landet.
- wenn du dich bei Ony wunderst wo mit einmal diese Drachkins herkommen.
- wenn du Nächte im AV verbracht hast um an einen Frostwolfheuler zu kommen.
- wenn du wochenlang durch Düsterbruch gerannt bist um das Buch:"Kompendium des Drachentötens" für die Kriegerquest zu bekommen.


----------



## BasiGorgo (19. April 2012)

du bist oldschool, wenn...
...du spawnpunkte in den pestländern von "blut von Helden" gesucht hast
...du beim ersten mal "blut von helden" sammeln von 2 60 elite mobs gekillt wurdest
...du die raidquest aus den öpl noch kennst
...du die tolle fordring questreihe in öpl mit jedem char gemacht hast weil sie toll war(und evtl dran verreckt bist weil der hässliche shadow in der endquest ne sau war)
...du mit 5 mann jintha'alor gemacht hast für den schlaghammer
...du ca 30 lbrs runs gemacht hast für den ubrs schlüssel
...du die items für die epic quests noch kennst
...du dich jedesmal aufgeregt hast wenn bei deiner hunter epic questreihe jemand "helfen" wollte
...du dir beim flasks machen in bwl mal ne id für für deinen eigenen raid geholt hast weil dir scholo durchrushen zu nervig war


----------



## refload (19. April 2012)

du bist oldschool, wenn...
...du als Priester mit Hazza'rahs Amulett der Heilung in der Tasche rum rennst
...du mit lvl 60 mit der Kloster Stoff Kappe in MC stehst und Raggi killst 
...du 37 Tage im Teufelswald für deinen ersten Epic Stab mobbs gekloppt hast. 
...du Verteidiger der Holzschlundfeste benutzt


----------



## villain (19. April 2012)

...wenn du bei der Kombination der Worte 'Marschall' + 'Gefängnisausbruch' Würgereiz bekommst und dir denkst: "BOAH... nicht schon wieder..!!!" :-D


----------



## Hubautz (19. April 2012)

refload schrieb:


> du bist oldschool, wenn...
> ....du mit lvl 60 mit der Kloster Stoff Kappe in MC stehst und Raggi killst



Wohl eher "die 39 anderen Raggi killen lässt"
Mit dem Equip hätten dich die meisten Raidleiter nicht mitgenommen. So viel hat sich dann ja auch nicht verändert.


----------



## Soladra (20. April 2012)

...wenn du die Glimmlingflitzerq vor buffed kanntest.
...wenn du mit 20 glück hattest, wenn du 1 blaues teil und 3 güne hattest.
...wenn du die alten Druidenformen geliebt hast.
...wenn du dein Pet noch selbst tainiert hast.
... wenn du dich wunderst, warum alle klamotten so hässlich und gleich aussahen.
...du dich um Tarrensmühle gekloppt hast und kurz danach mit den Selben Leuten dich in Tanaris via Leadspeak und Emotes unterhalten hast 
...du noch die ganz schwarze/weiße Nachtelfenepicmounts hast ud´nd nicht Hello Kitty in Rüstung.
....Wenn du aus Nostalieggründen immernoch 1 Stack Pfeile auf der Bank hast


----------



## eicki1111 (20. April 2012)

du bist oldschool, wenn...

du damals stundenlang die Quest "Fisch im Eimer" gemacht hast um endlich genug Gold fürs erste Mount zu haben.


----------



## garak111 (20. April 2012)

@ Hubautz: keine bösen wörter gegen die tolle Stoffmütze aus dem Kloster.

Mit der Mütze und dem Stab aus dem Kloster habe ich und noch 39 andere damals raggi gelegt. Und damals hat kein Raidleiter ilvl oder ähnliches beachtet. Dein Klassenleiter hat dein movement, verzauberung, etc angeschaut. In unserem Raid damals gab es auch kein recount oder ähnliches. Keine ahnung ob es solche addons überhaupt schon gab. 

Und die mütze (besser der Zylinder) hatte maaaaaaaaaas styl. 

oldschool:

wennste 10 Minuten vor Raidbeginn als hexer verzweifelt noch seelenspliter von sterbenden mobs ziehen willst, damit du auch genügend gesundheitssteine (nur einzeln herstellbar) für den raid zaubern kannst und du aus versehen deinen letzten Seelensplitter als GS hergibst und der Raidleiter sagt: Setzt mal ss auf .... und du keinen SS mehr herstellen kannst und so tust, als hättest du ihn nicht gehört  tralalalala


----------



## Potpotom (20. April 2012)

Also ich hätte niemanden mitgenommen der in einem Slot solch ein Item gehabt hätte, so eine "ist-mir-scheissegal-ob-mein-Char-gepflegt-ist"-Einstellung ist eher eine Erfindung der letzten Jahre.

Für den Style ausserhalb der Raids das gabs das ja oft, aber während des Raidens?


----------



## wardamon (20. April 2012)

Du bist Oldschool wenn du nach ewigem Suchen ein Q Item auch ohne Fragezeichen findest und noch den gesamten Q-Text liest.


(Denke da an eine Quest wo ich im Wald von Ellwyn oder so die Leiche der Wache am See finden mußte und fast in den Dämmerwald gelaufen wäre...)



Ja ja, viele wissen nicht wie einfach sie es es heute haben..



Irgendwie schön die naiven Zeiten von damals.... hatte was


----------



## wardamon (20. April 2012)

Wie war damls einer der schönsten Sätze: Du mußt die MAid erst legen, damit du hinten rein kannst...



kennt das noch jemand? :-D


----------



## Hubautz (20. April 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> @ Hubautz: keine bösen wörter gegen die tolle Stoffmütze aus dem Kloster.
> 
> Mit der Mütze und dem Stab aus dem Kloster habe ich und noch 39 andere damals raggi gelegt. Und damals hat kein Raidleiter ilvl oder ähnliches beachtet. Dein Klassenleiter hat dein movement, verzauberung, etc angeschaut. In unserem Raid damals gab es auch kein recount oder ähnliches. Keine ahnung ob es solche addons überhaupt schon gab.




Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: ich habe keine Ahnung wann und wie ihr damals Ragnaros gelegt habt. Aber mit 40 Leuten die Equip aus dem Kloster anhatten,  hätte dasnicht funktioniert. Punkt, aus, Ende der Diskussion.


----------



## Problembeere (21. April 2012)

Du bist oldschool wenn du als Schurke deine Gifte noch selbst gemischt hast :>


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (23. April 2012)

wardamon schrieb:


> Wie war damls einer der schönsten Sätze: Du mußt die MAid erst legen, damit du hinten rein kannst...
> 
> kennt das noch jemand? :-D



Die Maid war doch der letze Teil der Vorquest für den Schlüssel von Scholomance?


----------



## wardamon (23. April 2012)

Mheran schrieb:


> Die Maid war doch der letze Teil der Vorquest für den Schlüssel von Scholomance?






Nein, die MAid ist ein Boss in Kara und die muß "liegen" damit der Hintereingang benutzt werden kann^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. April 2012)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: ich habe keine Ahnung wann und wie ihr damals Ragnaros gelegt habt. Aber mit 40 Leuten die Equip aus dem Kloster anhatten, hätte dasnicht funktioniert. Punkt, aus, Ende der Diskussion.



Abgesehen von den 270 Feuerresi für alle bzw. 340 oder so für Tanks.


----------



## Figetftw! (23. April 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> In unserem Raid damals gab es auch kein recount oder ähnliches. Keine ahnung ob es solche addons überhaupt schon gab.



Dochz gab es  das gute alte DamageMeterz
War total ungenau und richtig kacke


----------



## BasiGorgo (23. April 2012)

> Nein, die MAid ist ein Boss in Kara und die muß "liegen" damit der Hintereingang benutzt werden kann



der mob heißt araj der beschwörer war lvl 61 elite und hatte ca 20 adds 
achja wie toll waren die pestländer doch mit ihren 8 millionen elite mobs


----------



## Xidish (23. April 2012)

... wenn Du noch richtig quoten konntest 

Die Maid in Kara war gemeint für den Hintereingang.
Dieser Beschwörer war in den Ruinen Der Pestländer (Elitequest).

Was ich noch witzig fand damals ... (und fast oldschool)

... Lvl1 Allyrennen Stormwind->Ironforge ... 
... mit lvl 29 von Undercity in die Geisterlande laufen ...
... mindestens 1x in den ÖPL entweder vom Kurier oder von der "Dame" (oder von Beiden hintereinander^^) gekillt zu werden


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (24. April 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> ... wenn Du noch richtig quoten konntest
> 
> Die Maid in Kara war gemeint für den Hintereingang.
> Dieser Beschwörer war in den Ruinen Der Pestländer (Elitequest).



Im Zitat sollte meine Vermutung stehen ^^ (#434)


Zum Thema:
... Du "durchsterben" kennst (Danke an Xidish: von UC in die Geistelande ...)
... Du dich über die Völkerscharen im Steinkrallengebirge wunderst.


----------



## minosha (24. April 2012)

Du bist oldschool...

...wenn du in Raids oder Dungeons alle Tränke und Elixiere benutzen konntest. ( nicht nur zwei)
... wenn du dich ab den netten Heilern im Zeppelin genervt hast die freundlicherweise deine Vergiftung von Zanzil geheilt haben. (Schurken-Gift-Quest-Reihe)
... wenn du die Suche nach deinem "Kadaver" noch kennst.( früher war der Leichnam noch ein Kadaver)


Ach das waren noch Zeiten. Ich vermisse es richtig.


----------



## Theffan (24. April 2012)

....wenn mit 40 Leuten in Naxx (LvL) 2 Abende brauchtest um dich durch den Trash zu kämpfen
....wenn du dich zur Elite-Raid-Gruppe zählst weil du in Naxx (LvL 60) 2 Flügel clear hattest
....wenn du Tankadine mit Tankspecc mit ROFL-Markos beworfen hattest


Hach die juten alten Zeiten *schnief*


----------



## Xidish (24. April 2012)

Theffan schrieb:


> ....wenn du dich zur Elite-Raid-Gruppe zählst weil du in Naxx (LvL 60) 2 Flügel clear hattest


Du bist eher oldschool, wenn Du noch die Zeiten kennst, wo es gerade diese Gehabe um "Ich bin Elite" eben nicht gab.


----------



## BasiGorgo (24. April 2012)

...wenn du dich an die zeiten erinnerst wo du für dein volles t2 noch bewundert wurdest =)


----------



## Ulfgares (24. April 2012)

..... wenn du als kleiner Allyhunter dich durch die Pestländer durchgestorben hast, nur um dir vor Silbermond einen Drachenfalken als stylisches Pet zu holen.....( das waren noch Zeiten).


----------



## jimmyjump (24. April 2012)

Du gehörst zur alten Schule wenn...

... du deinen WoW Account in einen Battle.net Account umwandeln musst und dafür ein Pet erhälst


----------



## jimmyjump (24. April 2012)

Ebenfalls gehörst du zur alten Schule wenn...

dein Twink im Schlingendorntal von einem Alli umgehauen wurde, du deinen Main schon in Booty Bay für genau dieses Problem stationiert hast, sofort nachdem du Tot warst umgeloggt hast, den Alli aufgespürt hast, ihn umgehauen hast, seine Leiche gecampt hast, ihn wieder gekillt hast, solange bis er auf seinen Main geloggt hat und mit nem zweiten Alli ankam und du beide zusammen umgehauen hast!

Hast du weder Stil noch klasse, machs wie Allis komm mit Masse...!


----------



## Doofkatze (24. April 2012)

jimmyjump schrieb:


> Ebenfalls gehörst du zur alten Schule wenn...
> 
> dein Twink im Schlingendorntal von einem Alli umgehauen wurde, du deinen Main schon in Booty Bay für genau dieses Problem stationiert hast, sofort nachdem du Tot warst umgeloggt hast, den Alli aufgespürt hast, ihn umgehauen hast, seine Leiche gecampt hast, ihn wieder gekillt hast, solange bis er auf seinen Main geloggt hat und mit nem zweiten Alli ankam und du beide zusammen umgehauen hast!
> 
> Hast du weder Stil noch klasse, machs wie Allis komm mit Masse...!



Liegt der Alli tot im Keller, war der Hordler wieder schneller.

Liegt der Hordler tot daneben, hat der Alli nen Kollegen.


----------



## Figetftw! (24. April 2012)

Du bist oldschool wenn du dieses Item hast droppen sehen.... http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=17782


----------

